# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Kaksikielinen kilvitys pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteessä

## kemkim

> Tosiasiahan kuitenkin on, että kaksikielisyys mutkistaa kyltityskäytäntöä huomattavasti.


Näin tekee. Joko joudutaan ostamaan suurempia näyttöjä tai pienentämään tekstin kokoa. Joka tapauksessa ylimääräinen tekstimäärä vaikeuttaa lukemista liikkuvissa kulkuvälineissä. Selkeintä olisi, jos määränpää olisi suurella tekstillä suomeksi tai olisi laitettu ruotsinkielisen tekstin tilalle joku kauttakulkupaikka. Tämä palvelisi varmasti myös ruotsinkielisiä paremmin. Kielipolitiikkaa ei tule sotkea liikaa joukkoliikenteeseen, sillä ruotsinkielisillä ei varmastikaan ole ongelmia ymmärtää, mitä Itäkeskus, Töölö tai Lasipalatsi tarkoittavat.

Joskus on mielekkäämpää tiputtaa jopa suomen kieli pois, kuten linjalla 615, jossa lukee "Helsinki City". Ei siihen tarvitse laittaa kiertäviksi teksteiksi "Helsinki" ja "Helsingfors", koska ihmiset ymmärtävät tuostakin mistä on kyse ja turisteja, jotka linjaa käyttävät, tuo auttaa selvästi. Toiseen suuntaan voidaan laittaa teksti "Helsinki-Vantaa Airport" ja lentokoneen kuva, asia tulee silläkin selväksi kaikenkielisille.

----------


## vristo

> Näin tekee. Joko joudutaan ostamaan suurempia näyttöjä tai pienentämään tekstin kokoa. Joka tapauksessa ylimääräinen tekstimäärä vaikeuttaa lukemista liikkuvissa kulkuvälineissä. Selkeintä olisi, jos määränpää olisi suurella tekstillä suomeksi tai olisi laitettu ruotsinkielisen tekstin tilalle joku kauttakulkupaikka. Tämä palvelisi varmasti myös ruotsinkielisiä paremmin. Kielipolitiikkaa ei tule sotkea liikaa joukkoliikenteeseen, sillä ruotsinkielisillä ei varmastikaan ole ongelmia ymmärtää, mitä Itäkeskus, Töölö tai Lasipalatsi tarkoittavat.


Suomen kielilaki sanoo yksiselitteisesti muunmuassa näin:




> *33 § 
> Kilvet ja paikannimet sekä julkinen liikenne*
> 
> Viranomaisten kaksikielisessä kunnassa asettamien kilpien, liikennemerkkien ja muiden yleisölle suunnattujen vastaavien opasteiden tekstien on oltava suomen- ja ruotsinkielisiä, jollei kansainvälisen käytännön mukaisesti käytetä pelkästään vierasta kieltä.
> 
> Teiden ja katujen liikennemerkkien sekä muiden liikenteen ohjauslaitteiden kielistä säädetään tarkemmin tieliikennelainsäädännössä.
> 
> Viranomaisten asettamissa kilvissä käytettävistä paikannimistä voidaan säätää valtioneuvoston asetuksella. Ennen asetuksen antamista on hankittava Kotimaisten kielten tutkimuskeskuksen lausunto.
> 
> Julkisessa liikenteessä matkustajille suunnatuissa kilvissä ja tiedotteissa käytettävistä kielistä voidaan säätää valtioneuvoston asetuksella.


Ja kaksikielisyydestä taas sanotaan näin:




> *5 § 
> Kielellinen jaotus*
> 
> Kielellisen jaotuksen perusyksikkö on kunta. Kunta on joko yksikielinen tai kaksikielinen. Valtioneuvoston asetuksella säädetään joka kymmenes vuosi virallisen tilaston perusteella, mitkä kunnat ovat kaksikielisiä ja mikä on näiden kuntien enemmistön kieli sekä mitkä kunnat ovat suomen- tai ruotsinkielisiä yksikielisiä kuntia.
> 
> Kunta on säädettävä kaksikieliseksi, jos kunnassa on sekä suomen- että ruotsinkielisiä asukkaita ja vähemmistö on vähintään kahdeksan prosenttia asukkaista tai vähintään 3 000 asukasta. Kaksikielinen kunta on säädettävä yksikieliseksi, jos vähemmistö on alle 3 000 asukasta ja sen osuus on laskenut alle kuuden prosentin. Kunnan valtuuston esityksestä valtioneuvoston asetuksella voidaan säätää kunta kaksikieliseksi seuraavaksi kymmenvuotisjaksoksi, vaikka kunta muuten olisi yksikielinen.
> 
> Jos kuntajakoa muutetaan, on samalla päätettävä muutoksen vaikutuksesta kuntien kielelliseen asemaan.


Vaikka oma ruotsinkielen taitoni on varsin välttävää, niin pidän tätä asiaa varsin perusteluna.

Kokokielilaki on luettavissa tästä linkistä:
http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantasa/2003/20030423

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Näin tekee. Joko joudutaan ostamaan suurempia näyttöjä tai pienentämään tekstin kokoa. Joka tapauksessa ylimääräinen tekstimäärä vaikeuttaa lukemista liikkuvissa kulkuvälineissä. Selkeintä olisi, jos määränpää olisi suurella tekstillä suomeksi tai olisi laitettu ruotsinkielisen tekstin tilalle joku kauttakulkupaikka. Tämä palvelisi varmasti myös ruotsinkielisiä paremmin. Kielipolitiikkaa ei tule sotkea liikaa joukkoliikenteeseen, sillä ruotsinkielisillä ei varmastikaan ole ongelmia ymmärtää, mitä Itäkeskus, Töölö tai Lasipalatsi tarkoittavat.


Tietysti täällä Stadissa syntynyt ruotsinkielinen tietää mikä on Töölö ja Lasipalatsi, mutta vieraileva suomea hädin tuskin ollenkaan osaava turisti länsi-Uudeltamaalta, Pohjanmaalta, Ahvenanmaalta tai itse Ruotsista tai Norjasta on vaikeuksissa pelkästään suomenkielisessä ympäristössä. 

Olen pannut merkille että täällä vierailevat saksalaiset ja hollantilaisetkin käyttävät ruotsinkielisiä paikannimiä suunnistaessan.

Sitten on kyse myös siitä että mikä on paikkakunnan identiteetti. Siitä voisi kirjoittaa romaaneja, mutta en nyt rupea Kjell Westön teoksia kirjoittaman uudestaan, mutta sanon vaan että olisi sangen ikävää jos Helsingin seudun ruotsalaisuus ei näkyisi katukuvassa enää mitenkään. Kyltit kahdella kielellä kertovat mm ulkomaalaisille ja muille asiasta aiemmin tietämättömille että kyseisellä  paikkakunnalla on vanhastaan kahta eri kieltä puhuvia asukkaita. 




> Joskus on mielekkäämpää tiputtaa jopa suomen kieli pois, kuten linjalla 615, jossa lukee "Helsinki City". Ei siihen tarvitse laittaa kiertäviksi teksteiksi "Helsinki" ja "Helsingfors", koska ihmiset ymmärtävät tuostakin mistä on kyse ja turisteja, jotka linjaa käyttävät, tuo auttaa selvästi. Toiseen suuntaan voidaan laittaa teksti "Helsinki-Vantaa Airport" ja lentokoneen kuva, asia tulee silläkin selväksi kaikenkielisille.


Lentokentän kohdalla käy vielä jotenkin päinsä että käytetään vain "Lontoon murretta" jos kyseinen bussi ei kulje muualle kuin kentälle. 

Sitten kun kehärata otetaan käyttööön, niin ehdotin jo aikaisemmin että sen junalinja saisi tunnuksen "A" joka tarkoittaa "Airport".

t. Rainer

----------


## ess

> Sitten kun kehärata otetaan käyttööön, niin ehdotin jo aikaisemmin että sen junalinja saisi tunnuksen "A" joka tarkoittaa "Airport".


A-junahan menee jo Albergaan. Lentokenttäjunan tunnus voisi siis olla F niin kuin flygstation.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> A-junahan menee jo Albergaan. Lentokenttäjunan tunnus voisi siis olla F niin kuin flygstation.


F-kirjainta ei voi käyttää junatunnuksena, koska kuulutuksissa kaikki eivät erota F- ja S- kirjaimia toisistaan. 

Samasta syystä hankalan lausumisen vuoksi "kiellettyjä" kirjaimia ovat: B, D, G, J, O, Q ja W

Å, Ä ja Ö taas siksi että pilkut eivät erottuisi kunnolla, ja V siksi että se tarkoittaa "virkajunaa". 

t. Rainer

----------


## Jussi

> Samasta syystä hankalan lausumisen vuoksi "kiellettyjä" kirjaimia ovat: B, D, G, J, O, Q ja W


Näistä tosin G on käytössä Helsingin ja Saunakallion välisessä junassa. http://www.vr.fi/heo/lahi/freittikartta.htm

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Näistä tosin G on käytössä Helsingin ja Saunakallion välisessä junassa. http://www.vr.fi/heo/lahi/freittikartta.htm


Niin, pääsi unohtumaan. Huikeat 6 lähtöä/arkipäivä ja suunta.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> A-junahan menee jo Albergaan.


Tosin A-junan olemassaolo päättynee, kun Espoon kaupunkirata aikanaan rakennetaan. Mutta siihen saattaa mennä vielä kotvan verran.

----------


## Compact

> Samasta syystä hankalan lausumisen vuoksi "kiellettyjä" kirjaimia ovat: B, D, G, J, O, Q ja W


Ei O:ota ole kielletty, se on nimittäin seuraava ja helposti vaikka "huomenna" käyttöönotettava linjatunnus.

SRS:n kaupunkijunasivujen kyseisen sivun lopussa on luettelo olemassaolevista tunnuksista Sm1/Sm2-junissa. Sm4:ään saa näyttölaitepäivityksen kautta mitä haluaa.

Samoin X ja P -tunnukset ovat heti käytettävissä nauhanäyttöjunissa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei O:ota ole kielletty, se on nimittäin seuraava ja helposti vaikka "huomenna" käyttöönotettava linjatunnus.
> 
> SRS:n kaupunkijunasivujen kyseisen sivun lopussa on luettelo olemassaolevista tunnuksista Sm1/Sm2-junissa. Sm4:ään saa näyttölaitepäivityksen kautta mitä haluaa.
> 
> Samoin X ja P -tunnukset ovat heti käytettävissä nauhanäyttöjunissa.


Miten niin "O" on ennen "P":tä seuraava mahdollinen käytöön otettava tunnus? "O" pitää suomeksi lausua "ooo", mutta ruotsiksi "uuu". "P" on "pee" på båda inhemska eikä aiheuta sekaannuksia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## a__m

> Näin tekee. Joko joudutaan ostamaan suurempia näyttöjä tai pienentämään tekstin kokoa. Joka tapauksessa ylimääräinen tekstimäärä vaikeuttaa lukemista liikkuvissa kulkuvälineissä. Selkeintä olisi, jos määränpää olisi suurella tekstillä suomeksi tai olisi laitettu ruotsinkielisen tekstin tilalle joku kauttakulkupaikka. Tämä palvelisi varmasti myös ruotsinkielisiä paremmin. Kielipolitiikkaa ei tule sotkea liikaa joukkoliikenteeseen, sillä ruotsinkielisillä ei varmastikaan ole ongelmia ymmärtää, mitä Itäkeskus, Töölö tai Lasipalatsi tarkoittavat.


Estottomasti samaa mieltä.

Voimassaoleva lainsäädäntö ei aseta mitään estettä kaksikielisyyden poistamiselle pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteestä - tällä en ota kantaa kaksikielisyyden puolesta saatika vastaan. Kuten aiemmin ketjussa linkitetystä suorasta legaalimääritelmästä joukkoliikenteen kaksikielisyyttä koskien voidaan huomata, on lainsäätäjä tahtonaan antanut kielilain 33 §:n 4 momentissa asetuksenantovaltuuden, jonka mukaan julkisessa liikenteessä matkustajille suunnatuissa kilvissä ja tiedotteissa käytettävistä kielistä voidaan säätää valtioneuvoston asetuksella. 

Asetuksella voitaisiin säätää rautatie-, laiva- ja lentoasemien kilpien kielistä sekä muutoinkin kaksikielisissä kunnissa harjoitettavassa julkisessa liikenteessä käytettävistä kielistä.

Koska asetusta ei ole annettu, perustunee kaksikielisyys pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteessä operaattorin nimenomaiseen päätökseen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> on lainsäätäjä tahtonaan antanut kielilain 33 §:n 4 momentissa asetuksenantovaltuuden, jonka mukaan julkisessa liikenteessä matkustajille suunnatuissa kilvissä ja tiedotteissa käytettävistä kielistä voidaan säätää valtioneuvoston asetuksella. -- Koska asetusta ei ole annettu, perustunee kaksikielisyys pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteessä operaattorin nimenomaiseen päätökseen.


IANAL, mutta kyllä mielestäni lakia pitää tulkita niin, että jollei tuota asetusta ole säädetty, silloin noudatetaan lakia. Eli että "viranomaisten kaksikielisessä kunnassa asettamien kilpien, liikennemerkkien ja muiden yleisölle suunnattujen vastaavien opasteiden tekstien on oltava suomen- ja ruotsinkielisiä". Joukkoliikennettä järjestää viranomainen, ja kilvet ja opasteet on suunnattu yleisölle. Asetuksella voitaisiin poiketa tästä, mutta näin ei siis ole tehty.

----------


## a__m

> IANAL, mutta kyllä mielestäni lakia pitää tulkita niin, että jollei tuota asetusta ole säädetty, silloin noudatetaan lakia. Eli että "viranomaisten kaksikielisessä kunnassa asettamien kilpien, liikennemerkkien ja muiden yleisölle suunnattujen vastaavien opasteiden tekstien on oltava suomen- ja ruotsinkielisiä". Joukkoliikennettä järjestää viranomainen, ja kilvet ja opasteet on suunnattu yleisölle. Asetuksella voitaisiin poiketa tästä, mutta näin ei siis ole tehty.


Yksinkertaistetusti: eduskuntatasoinen laki on vahvasti velvoittava oikeuslähde, jonka tulkintaa (analogia on tietyin ehdoin kielletty) lain esityöt (kaikki valmisteluaineisto) ohjailee; ts. esityöt ilmaisevat lainsäätäjän tahtoa. Tapauksessa kielilakiin on otettu 33 §:n 4 momentti, jossa on annettu asetuksenantovaltuus joukkoliikenteen kilvitystä varten. Asetusta ei ole annettu.

Asetuksenantovaltuuden käyttämättä jättäminen ei tarkoita sitä, että ryhdytään analogisesti selailemaan kielilakia löytääkseen tietty säännös, jossa julkisessa liikenteessä matkustajille suunnatut kilvet ja tiedotteet voidaan rinnastaa säännöksessä tarkoitettuihin opasteisiin, vaikkei nimenomaan julkinen liikenne säännöksen sanamuodon rajoihin mahdukaan.

Keskustelu siitä, onko oikeuspoliittisesti tarkoituksenmukaista rinnastaa viranomaisen asettamat tieliikennelaissa tarkoitetut liikennemerkit  ja kilvet sekä muut yleisölle suunnatut vastaavat opasteet esim. viranomaisen asettamiin joukkoliikenteen määränpääteksteihin, joista toisaalla on jo säädetty, on nähtävä tässä erillisenä kysymyksenä; kenties tämä foorumi sitten on oikea auditorio siitä keskustelemaan.

Ehkä kuitenkin pysynemme konkreettisemmalla tasolla tätä kysymystä tarkasteltaessamme. Ymmärrän kyllä, että foorumin kaksikieliselle ainekselle kysymys voi olla tunteita herättävä, etenkin jos keskustelu on omiaan käymään ruotsin kielen poistavaan suuntaan.

----------


## kemkim

> Ehkä kuitenkin pysynemme konkreettisemmalla tasolla tätä kysymystä tarkasteltaessamme. Ymmärrän kyllä, että foorumin kaksikieliselle ainekselle kysymys voi olla tunteita herättävä, etenkin jos keskustelu on omiaan käymään ruotsin kielen poistavaan suuntaan.


On aivan ymmärrettävää puolustaa omaa äidinkieltään. Selkeyden ja valtaväestön edun tulisi kuitenkin olla ensi sijaisena. Joukkoliikennehän on tarkoitettu joukoille ja joukkoja siellä on tavoitteena palvella parhaiten, marginaaliryhmiä mahdollisuuksien mukaan. Suomea osaamattomat ruotsinkieliset ovat melko marginaaliryhmää, tahdottiin näin tai ei. Turistit osaavat liikkua myös muissa maissa julkisilla, vaikka siellä ei ole ruotsin kielellä kylttejä  :Smile: 

Myös somalian ja venäjän kieliset ovat oppineet hyvin julkisten käytön Helsingissä, vaikka kylttejä ei näillä kielillä ole laitettukaan, en kyllä näe, että miksi ruotsia äidinkielenään puhuvien oppimiskynnys olisi sen suurempi, ellei kyse ole pelkästä vaatimuksesta vaatimisen vuoksi. Helsingissä alkaa tulevaisuudessa olla enemmän maahanmuuttajia kuin ruotsin kielisiä, joiden määrä vähenee. Tätä menoa joudumme miettimään, vaihdammeko tulevaisuudessa kylttien kieleksi venäjän, kun venäjää puhuvien määrä ylittää ruotsia puhuvien määrän. Vai olemmeko niin, että maassa maan tavalla, eli Suomessa suomeksi, valtaväestön kielellä?

Jos ruotsin kielen poistaminen opasteista hyödyttäisi valtaosaa käyttäjistä selkeyden lisääntymisen takia, eikä aiheuttaisi ylitsepääsemättömiä vaikeuksia ruotsinkielisillekään, niin näin olisi järkevää toimia. Turistit ja ruotsinkieliset voisivat edelleen katsoa kaksikielisestä HKL:n aikataulukirjasta tiedot tarvitsemallaan kielellä, samalla aikataulukirja voitaisiin kääntää myös englanniksi.

Pysäkkikylteissä ruotsinkielisyys häiritsee niin paljon, että niitä on vaikea lukea liikkeessä, kun on mahdutettu pysäkin nimi minifontilla kahdella kielellä. Ei siitä näe kumpaakaan. Liikenteessä ylimääräiset tekstit ovat vain haitaksi, sanoi asiasta kielilaki mitä hyvänsä.

----------


## vristo

Vastaan edelleen lakitekstillä:




> Kielilaki 6.6.2003/423
> Eduskunnan päätöksen mukaisesti säädetään:
> 
> 1 luku 
> Yleiset säännökset
> 1 § 
> Kansalliskielet
> Suomen kansalliskielet ovat *suomi ja ruotsi*.
> 
> ...


Saamen kielelle on oma pykälänsä:




> Saamen kieli
> 
> Saamen kielen käyttämisestä viranomaisissa ja julkiselle vallalle kuuluvaa tehtävää muutoinkin hoidettaessa säädetään erikseen.


Venäjä tai somali eivät ole Suomen kansalliskieliä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suomea osaamattomat ruotsinkieliset ovat melko marginaaliryhmää, tahdottiin näin tai ei. Turistit osaavat liikkua myös muissa maissa julkisilla, vaikka siellä ei ole ruotsin kielellä kylttejä


Suomi on yksi maailman vaikeimpia kieliä oppia ja nimet kuuloostavat ei-suomalaiselle suomea  osamattomalle matkailijalle pelkältä sekamelskalta. Esim eräs hollantilainen tuttavaperhe meni vipuun kun olivat tulossa kylään bussilla. Olin neuvonut heitä jäämään pois pysäkiltä jonka nimi on "Tähkätie". Kuski auttoi heitä ystävällisesti, mutta pysäkki jossa he jäivät pois olikin "Takkatie".

Ruotsinkielinen kyltitys ja opastus on suuri helpotus germaaniselta ja anglosaksiselta kielialueelta viereileville, jotka lienevät enemmistö kaikista turisteista ja liikemiehistä täällä. Sen hyväksikäyttöä neuvotaan jopa yleisesti Helsinkiä ja Suomea koskevissa ulkomaisissa turistopaskirjoissa. 




> Myös somalian ja venäjän kieliset ovat oppineet hyvin julkisten käytön Helsingissä, vaikka kylttejä ei näillä kielillä ole laitettukaan, en kyllä näe, että miksi ruotsia äidinkielenään puhuvien oppimiskynnys olisi sen suurempi, ellei kyse ole pelkästä vaatimuksesta vaatimisen vuoksi. Helsingissä alkaa tulevaisuudessa olla enemmän maahanmuuttajia kuin ruotsin kielisiä, joiden määrä vähenee. Tätä menoa joudumme miettimään, vaihdammeko tulevaisuudessa kylttien kieleksi venäjän, kun venäjää puhuvien määrä ylittää ruotsia puhuvien määrän. Vai olemmeko niin, että maassa maan tavalla, eli Suomessa suomeksi, valtaväestön kielellä?


Ruotsinkielisten määrä Helsingissä ei ole merkittävästi vähentynyt sitten 70-luvun. Espoossa se on jopa noussut. Osuus on toki laskenut, mutta niin on suomenkielistenkin osuus laskenut, maahanmuuton vuoksi.

Maahanmuuttajia on asunut Suomessa suurempia joukkoja yhtäjaksoisesti niin lyhyen ajan, että vielä ei ole ihan oikea aika nostaa jokin siirtolaiskieli viralliseen asemaan. Sitäpaitsi maahanmuuttajilla on monasti muun kuin Suomen kansalaisuus, eikä ole varmuutta jäävätkö he tänne pysyvästi asumaan.  Venäläiset olisivat ensimmäisenä vuorossa, koska Suomella on sentään jotain kultturellista yhteistä Venäjän kanssa. Jos jollain paikkakunnalla venäläisten joilla on Suomen kansalaisuus nousee yli 6% niin miksei venäjä voisi olal virallinen kieli. Venäjän, somalin, viron tai arabinkielisiä kyltejä voisi olla kadunvarsilla mutenkin opastamassa joihinkin julkisiin palvelulaitoksiin kuten uimahalliin, terveysasmalle, kirjastoon jne, mutta katujen ja maantieteellisten kohteiden nimiä on turha ruveta kääntämään muille kielille. 

Sensijaan katujen nimeämisessä voitaisiin kansainvälistyä sen verran että annettaisiin uusien lähiöiden kaduille nimiä ulkomaisten merkkihenkilöiden tai tunnettujen ilmiöiden mukaan. Jossain voisi olla katujen nimet venäläisten merkkihenkilöiden mukaan tyyliin "Gagarinintie", Pushkinintie" ja jossain muualla vaikka ranskalaisten "Voiltairenkatu", "Concordenaukio". Saksastakin löytyy lähiöitä joiden kadunnimet ovat suomalaisten henkilöiden ja ilmiöiden mukaan annettuja!





> Jos ruotsin kielen poistaminen opasteista hyödyttäisi valtaosaa käyttäjistä selkeyden lisääntymisen takia, eikä aiheuttaisi ylitsepääsemättömiä vaikeuksia ruotsinkielisillekään, niin näin olisi järkevää toimia. Turistit ja ruotsinkieliset voisivat edelleen katsoa kaksikielisestä HKL:n aikataulukirjasta tiedot tarvitsemallaan kielellä, samalla aikataulukirja voitaisiin kääntää myös englanniksi.


Noita aikataulukirjoja käytetään nykyisin nettiaikana yhä vähemmän. Mutta nettiaikataulut voisivat olla eri kielillä. 




> Pysäkkikylteissä ruotsinkielisyys häiritsee niin paljon, että niitä on vaikea lukea liikkeessä, kun on mahdutettu pysäkin nimi minifontilla kahdella kielellä. Ei siitä näe kumpaakaan. Liikenteessä ylimääräiset tekstit ovat vain haitaksi, sanoi asiasta kielilaki mitä hyvänsä.


Pysäkkikylttien pitäisi olla vain isompia, niin näkee paremmin mitä niissä lukee. 

Suomi ei ole ainoa maa Euroopassa jossa on kaksi virallista kieltä. Muista 2- tai useampikielisistä maista löytyisi varmaan toimivia esimerkkejä miten joukkoliikenteen kylttiasiat hanskattaisiin.

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Venäjä tai somali eivät ole Suomen kansalliskieliä.


Lakia voidaan muuttaa tarpeen mukaan. Ensisijaisesti tulisi keskittyä paikallisliikenteessä paikallisiin olosuhteisiin, eikä liikaa takertua valtakunnallisiin lakeihin. Olisihan hölmöä, jos Imatralla ei palveltaisi venäjäksi paikallisliikenteessä, mikäli sinne alkaa muodostua merkittävän kokoista venäläisvähemmistöä, joka epäilemättä tapahtunee tulevaisuudessa. Ruotsin kielen erityisasema tullee heikkenemään tulevaisuudessa, koska kansalaiset jo nyt kyseenalaistavat sitä melko laajasti. Liika vaatiminen aiheuttaa vain harmia ruotsinkielisille, kun ihmiset eivät hyväksy liikoja erioikeuksia muiden kieliryhmienkin alkaessa vaatia niitä ja alkavat vaatia koko kaksikielisyyden purkua sen sijaan, että tilanne vain järkevöitettäisiin kielisuhteiden (91,2 % suomi, 5,46 % ruotsi, 3,34 % muut) mukaiseksi.

Esimerkiksi Vantaalla kielisuhteiden pohtiminen näyttäisi tulevan ajankohtaiseksi melko piankin. Siellä ruotsinkielisiä on 5 855 ja venäjää puhuvia jo 3 077. Ei suomea eikä ruotsia puhuvia on jo 12 799. Lisäksi ruotsinkielisten ikäkäyrän huippu on 55-59 -vuotiaissa, kun taas vieraskielisten ikähuippu on 30-39 -vuotiaissa. Ruotsinkielisten keski-ikä on myös huomattavasti korkeampi kuin suomen- tai vieraskielisten. Aika tekee siis tehtäväänsä kielisuhteiden osalta ja tilanne voi olla pian aika erilainen.




> Ruotsinkielinen kyltitys ja opastus on suuri helpotus germaaniselta ja anglosaksiselta kielialueelta viereileville, jotka lienevät enemmistö kaikista turisteista ja liikemiehistä täällä. Sen hyväksikäyttöä neuvotaan jopa yleisesti Helsinkiä ja Suomea koskevissa ulkomaisissa turistopaskirjoissa.


Liikemiehet käyttänevät enimmäkseen taksia. Turistit taas kaipaavat elämyksiä, eivät he oleta, että kaikkialla on oltava helppoa. Kiinaankin mennään, vaikka siellä on ihan eri merkkijärjestelmä ja kulttuuri. On lukuisia muitakin maita, joiden paikannimet ovat vaikeita englantia puhuvalle. Mieleeni tulevat ainakin Viro, Latvia, Liettua, Tsekki, Venäjä, Kreikka, Turkki, Unkari. Olisihan näitä paljon enemmänkin. Silti missään näistä maista ei tietääkseni harrasteta laajaa kaksikielisyyttä kylteissä vain turistien palvelemista varten, vaan maa elää tavallaan ja tulokkaat sopeutuvat. Pääväestön tulee olla ensisijaista, marginaaliryhmiä voidaan palvella, mikäli siitä ei tule kohtuutonta haittaa tai kustannuserää. 

Voiko joku väittää, että turistien joukkoliikenteen käyttö ja matkailu tippuisi Helsingissä, jos linjat ja paikannimet olisivat vain suomeksi?




> Suomi ei ole ainoa maa Euroopassa jossa on kaksi virallista kieltä. Muista 2- tai useampikielisistä maista löytyisi varmaan toimivia esimerkkejä miten joukkoliikenteen kylttiasiat hanskattaisiin.


Suomi ei toki ole ainoa maa, jossa on kaksi virallista kieltä, mutta jossain kohtaa tulee miettiä käytäntöjen järkevyyttä. Onko missään muualla päin Eurooppaa saatu läpi järjestelyä, jossa näin pieni kielivähemmistö saisi käyttää äidinkieltään niin monessa paikassa?

Voi toki väittää, että suomalaiset olisivat erityisen edistyksellisiä tässä asiassa, mutta eivät ne muut eurooppalaiset tyhmiäkään ole. Yksikielinen kansakunta integroi jäsenensä paremmin, monikielisyys taas aiheuttaa hajaantuneisuutta. Virossa viron- ja venäjänkieliset nahistelevat tämän tästä. Belgiassa flaamia ja ranskaa puhuvilla on vakavia ongelmia sovittaa intressejään yhteen. Euroopassa yleensäkin muslimimaista tulevat eivät ole integroituneet juurikaan, he ovat jääneet eristyksiin yhteisöistä pitäessään liian tiukasti kiinni omasta kielestä ja kulttuuristaan.

Suomessa onneksi suomenruotsaiset ovat integroituneet melko hyvin, vaikka omissa kielipiireissä pyörimistä on edelleen, erityisesti Vaasan rannikkoseudulla ja jonkin verran myös pk-seudullakin (mm. omat koulut ruotsia puhuville).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> . Ruotsin kielen erityisasema tullee heikkenemään tulevaisuudessa, koska kansalaiset jo nyt kyseenalaistavat sitä melko laajasti.
> Liika vaatiminen aiheuttaa vain harmia ruotsinkielisille, kun ihmiset eivät hyväksy liikoja erioikeuksia muiden kieliryhmienkin alkaessa vaatia niitä ja alkavat vaatia koko kaksikielisyyden purkua sen sijaan, että tilanne vain järkevöitettäisiin kielisuhteiden (91,2 % suomi, 5,46 % ruotsi, 3,34 % muut) mukaiseksi.


Kaksikielisyys puretaan vain perustuslain kautta. Edellytykset eivät vielä ole olemassa. Me ruotsinkieliset yritämme omalta osaltamme pitää huolta että osuus ei tipu enää tuosta, ja että se kääntyisi nousuun. Todellisuudessa n 10 % suomenkielisistäkin suomalaisista ovat lähtöisin kaksikielisestä perheestä tai lähipiiristä tai ovat mahdollisesti paluumuuttajia Ruotsista/Skandinaviasta, ja osaavat siksi ruotsia sujuvasti. 




> Voiko joku väittää, että turistien joukkoliikenteen käyttö ja matkailu tippuisi Helsingissä, jos linjat ja paikannimet olisivat vain suomeksi?


Älä sano. Suomi ei ole matkailumielessä mikään huippusuosittu kohde, tänne eivät tule samat turistimassat kuin Turkkiin, Kreikkaan ja Aasiaan. Tänne tulevat matkailijat ovat pääosin sellaisia omatoimimatkailijoita joilla on ystävyys- tai muita siteitä Suomeen ja Pohjoismaihin, ja he joutuvat ns massaturisteja useammin selviytymään omin neuvoin, joukkoliikenteessäkin. Kaikki toimenpiteet jotka helpottavat liikkumista ovat kotiinpäin. Tyypillinen muita kieliä puhuvia kohtaan tyly asenne ja mykkäkoulumäinen käytös mallia Venäjä tai Ranska pitää huolen että tarkkaan harkitaan ennenkuin toiste tullaan tänne.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suomi ei toki ole ainoa maa, jossa on kaksi virallista kieltä, mutta jossain kohtaa tulee miettiä käytäntöjen järkevyyttä. Onko missään muualla päin Eurooppaa saatu läpi järjestelyä, jossa näin pieni kielivähemmistö saisi käyttää äidinkieltään niin monessa paikassa?


Irlannin iirinkieliset ja Sveitsin retoromaanit tulevat mieleen.




> Suomessa onneksi suomenruotsaiset ovat integroituneet melko hyvin, vaikka omissa kielipiireissä pyörimistä on edelleen, erityisesti Vaasan rannikkoseudulla ja jonkin verran myös pk-seudullakin (mm. omat koulut ruotsia puhuville).


Onko se huono asia jos 2-kielisillä paikkakunilla ruotsinkielisillä (Lapissa saamenkielisillä) on omat koulut jossa saa opetusta äidinkieliellään?

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Irlannin iirinkieliset ja Sveitsin retoromaanit tulevat mieleen.


Iirin kieli on Irlannin alkuperäiskieli, joka väistyi aikanaan valloittajien kielen englannin tieltä. Ruotsin kieli ei taas ole Suomen alkuperäiskieli, vaan Suomen alkuperäiskieli on suomi. Ruotsi on "valloittajien kieli", jos näin halutaan sanoa. Monissa maissa valloittajakielen asema on supistunut vähitellen sen jälkeen, kun valtio on itsenäistynyt. Aasiastakin tulee mieleen muutamia tapauksia, joissa englannin kieli on korvautumasa paikallisilla kielillä.




> Onko se huono asia jos 2-kielisillä paikkakunilla ruotsinkielisillä (Lapissa saamenkielisillä) on omat koulut jossa saa opetusta äidinkieliellään?


Omat koulut ovat kielen säilymisen kannalta hyvä juttu, mutta olen miettinyt, johtaako se liikaan eristymiseen valtaväestöstä. Integroiminen on päivän sana, maahanmuuttajia ja erityisoppilaita yritetään integroida yleisopetukseen. Jos ruotsinkieliset pyörivät vain omissa pienissä ruotsinkielisissä piireissään lapsuudesta aikuisuuteen, ehkä pitkälle aikuisuudessakin, en näe sitä välttämättä positiivisena asiana. Ei synny tarpeeksi vuoropuhelua ryhmien välille ja ennakkoluuloille tulee sijaa. 

Ruotsinkieliset voitaisiin ottaa maahanmuuttajien ja saamelaisten (?) tapaan suomenkielisen yleisopetuksen piiriin, mutta tarjota paljon oman äidinkielen ja kulttuurin tunteja. Kun olisi sama koulu suomenkielisten kanssa ja välillä eri kieliset sekoiteltaisiin samoille tunneille, siitä olisi varmasti hyötyä suvaitsevaisuuden lisääntymisen ja kontaktien myötä.

Ruotsinkielisten lasten ja nuorten eristäminen omiin yksiköihinsä antaa heidän elää omassa "ankkalammikossaan" tarvitsematta juurikaan ottaa kontaktia suomenkielisiin. Suomenkielisille taas ruotsinkieliset eivät näy mitenkään, jos pyörivät vain omissa piireissään ja vuoropuhelu jää käymättä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Iirin kieli on Irlannin alkuperäiskieli, joka väistyi aikanaan valloittajien kielen englannin tieltä. Ruotsin kieli ei taas ole Suomen alkuperäiskieli, vaan Suomen alkuperäiskieli on suomi. Ruotsi on "valloittajien kieli", jos näin halutaan sanoa. Monissa maissa valloittajakielen asema on supistunut vähitellen sen jälkeen, kun valtio on itsenäistynyt. Aasiastakin tulee mieleen muutamia tapauksia, joissa englannin kieli on korvautumasa paikallisilla kielillä.


"Valloittajien" kielet ovat yleensä julistettu enemmistön päätöksellä epäviralliseksi tai kokonaan pannaan maan itsenäistyttyä itä-Euroopassa ja kolmannen maailman entisissä siirtomaissa, koska kieli- ja etnisten ryhmien väliset erimielisyyden aiheet ja kiihkokansallismielisyys niissä maissa ovat istuneet syvemmällä.




> Omat koulut ovat kielen säilymisen kannalta hyvä juttu, mutta olen miettinyt, johtaako se liikaan eristymiseen valtaväestöstä. Integroiminen on päivän sana, maahanmuuttajia ja erityisoppilaita yritetään integroida yleisopetukseen. Jos ruotsinkieliset pyörivät vain omissa pienissä ruotsinkielisissä piireissään lapsuudesta aikuisuuteen, ehkä pitkälle aikuisuudessakin, en näe sitä välttämättä positiivisena asiana. Ei synny tarpeeksi vuoropuhelua ryhmien välille ja ennakkoluuloille tulee sijaa.


Maahanmuuttajat tulevat usein täysin erilaisista yhteiskunnista ja kulttuureista ja siksi integroiminen on tärkeää, pelköstön siksi että oppisivat elämään täkäläisessä yhteiskunnassa. Kantaväestö on kantaväestöä ja siksi heillä on alusta alkaen toisenlaiset oikeudet.




> Ruotsinkieliset voitaisiin ottaa maahanmuuttajien ja saamelaisten (?) tapaan suomenkielisen yleisopetuksen piiriin, mutta tarjota paljon oman äidinkielen ja kulttuurin tunteja. Kun olisi sama koulu suomenkielisten kanssa ja välillä eri kieliset sekoiteltaisiin samoille tunneille, siitä olisi varmasti hyötyä 
> suvaitsevaisuuden lisääntymisen ja kontaktien myötä.


Jonkinlainen kielikylpykoulu olisi 2-kielisissä ympäristöissä toimiva juttu varman, mutta se ei ole jostain syystä niin suosittua kuin kokonaan yhdellä kielellä toimiva koulu. Monet oppilaat tai vanhemmat eivät ole valmiit sellaiseen, tai sitten pelkäävät että liikaa aikaa menee itse kielen kanssa touhuamiseen, ja se vaatii ehkä opettajiltakin liikaa, että yleistyisi. 




> Ruotsinkielisten lasten ja nuorten eristäminen omiin yksiköihinsä antaa heidän elää omassa "ankkalammikossaan" tarvitsematta juurikaan ottaa kontaktia suomenkielisiin. Suomenkielisille taas ruotsinkieliset eivät näy mitenkään, jos pyörivät vain omissa piireissään ja vuoropuhelu jää käymättä.


Moni tällä foorumilla kirjoittava on alunperin käynyt ankkalammikkokoulua, mutta on jo aika nuorena ryhtynyt ottamaan kontakteja kielirajan yli. Ja on toisinkinpäin esimerkkejä. Vai johtuuko se se sitten siitä että joukkoliikenneasioista kiinnostuneet ovat avarakatseisempia ja ennakkoluulottomampia  jotenkin? Jos tämä olisi "BMW-tuning forum", niin olisiko täällä omat osastot på vinska och på venska? 

t. Rainer

----------


## ess

Onhan tuo kaksikielinen kilvitys todella naurettavaa. Jopa useimmat ruotsinkieliset käyttävät paikannimistä suomenkielisiä nimiä eivätkä välttämättä edes osaa ruotsinkielisiä vastaavia. Paljon rahaa palaa epäkäytännölliseen ja turhaan systeemiin.

Suomessa voitaisiin muutenkin ottaa oppia kielikysymyksissä naapurimaastamme Ruotsista.

----------


## petteri

Suomen kielilain perusperiaatteet ovat peräisin ajalta kun ruotsinkielisiä oli noin 12 % kansasta ja ruotsinkielisten osuus sivistyneistöstä oli vielä paljon suurempi. Sadassa vuodessa ruotsinkielisten osuus on kuitenkin puolittunut.

Ruotsinkielisten osuuden jatkuvasti pienentyessä kielilain muutostarve koko ajan kasvaa. Niin pitkään kuin RKP on hallituksessa, kielilakiin tuskin tulee isompia muutoksia. Mutta on vaikea kuvitella, että nykyisen kaltainen kielilaki voi pysyä voimassa, jos ruotsinkielisten osuus vielä nykyisestä merkittävästi laskee.

Esimerkiksi minusta koko mannersuomessa Suomen kielen opiskelun pitäisi olla pakollista ja ruotsin kielen vapaaehtoista. Mannersuomessa on niin vaikea tulla toimeen ilman suomenkielen taitoa muutaman Pohjanmaan kunnan ulkopuolella, että kielivalinta ei ole vain vanhempien asia. Myös vaatimukset virkamiesten ruotsin kielen taidosta ovat ylimitoitetut. 

Myöskään alueilla, jossa ruotsinkielisten osuus on alle 10 % minusta tarvitsisi välttämättä käyttää ruotsinkielisiä viitoituksia. Oikeuteen ruotsinkieliseen kouluopetukseen ja lastentarhapalveluihin ei toisaalta tarvitse tehdä muutoksia. Nykyinen käytäntö on ihan toimiva.

----------


## kemkim

> Maahanmuuttajat tulevat usein täysin erilaisista yhteiskunnista ja kulttuureista ja siksi integroiminen on tärkeää, pelköstön siksi että oppisivat elämään täkäläisessä yhteiskunnassa. Kantaväestö on kantaväestöä ja siksi heillä on alusta alkaen toisenlaiset oikeudet.


Tietysti näin. On kuitenkin kantaväestöä, jonka sopeutuminen ei ole vieläkään onnistunut, satojen vuosien jälkeen. Otan esille nyt romanit. Heidän integroitumisestaan ollaan huolissaan vielä 2000-luvullakin, vaikka tulivat maahan jo satoja vuosia sitten ja ovat yhtä suomalaisia kuin me muutkin.




> Moni tällä foorumilla kirjoittava on alunperin käynyt ankkalammikkokoulua, mutta on jo aika nuorena ryhtynyt ottamaan kontakteja kielirajan yli. Ja on toisinkinpäin esimerkkejä. Vai johtuuko se se sitten siitä että joukkoliikenneasioista kiinnostuneet ovat avarakatseisempia ja ennakkoluulottomampia  jotenkin? Jos tämä olisi "BMW-tuning forum", niin olisiko täällä omat osastot på vinska och på venska?


Näin minä arvelen. Joukkoliikennepiirit ovat sen verran pienet, että ei voi alkaa kielen perustella erotella. Ja valtavirrasta kun väki poikkeaa kuitenkin, niin ehkä suvaitsevaisuuskin on parempaa ja kiinnostutaan itse asiasta sinänsä turhien kieliseikkojen sijasta. Juntit ovat juntteja, punaniskat punaniskokja kummallakin kielellä. Ehkäpä voitaisiin perustaa kansainvälinen joukkoliikennefoorumi, jossa kielenä olisi englanti, siellä voitaisiin vaihtaa tietoja kaiken maailman ratkaisuista ilman alueellisia tai kielellisiä rajoja  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

> Lakia voidaan muuttaa tarpeen mukaan.


Niinkuin R.Silfverberg tuossa totesikin, tämä on perustuslakiin perustuva asia ja niin kauan kun niin on ruotsi säilyy Suomen toisena kansalliskielenä. Asiaan voi vaikuttaa vaalien kautta ja äänestämällä niitä ehdokkaita, jotka kannattavat ruotsin kielen aseman heikentämistä. 

Toivotan onnea tavoitteillenne!

----------


## vristo

> Aasiastakin tulee mieleen muutamia tapauksia, joissa englannin kieli on korvautumasa paikallisilla kielillä.


Mitäs tällaisia tapauksia tulee mieleen?

----------


## ultrix

> Irlannin iirinkieliset ja Sveitsin retoromaanit tulevat mieleen.


Parempana esimerkkinä toimii minusta Sveitsin italiankieliset, joita on valaliiton kansalaisista 8 %. Retoromaania puhuu puoli prosenttia sveitsiläisistä, mikä suunnilleen saman verran, kuin mikä on ahvenanmaalaisten osuus Suomen kansalaisista.

Toinen esimerkki olkoon Brysselin seutu, jonka asukkaista 7 % puhuu kotonaan yksinomaan hollantia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:L...282006%29.svg). Kielisuhteiden osalta Bryssel on hätkähdyttävästi Helsingin kaltainen, joskin kansainvälistymisessä selvästi omaa pääkaupunkiseutuamme edellä (muuta kuin ranskaa tai hollantia puhutaan 16 %:ssa kodeista).

----------


## ultrix

> Suomessa voitaisiin muutenkin ottaa oppia kielikysymyksissä naapurimaastamme Ruotsista.


Huu, jättäisin kuitenkin väliin. Olen kerran käynyt Haaparannalla ja olin äärettömän pettynyt siihen, kuinka umpikyllästetyn ruotsalainen paikkakunta on, nimestään huolimatta.

Viihdyn erittäin hyvin paikkakunnilla, joilla on elävä kaksikielisyys. Helsinki on vielä juuri ja juuri elävästi kaksikielinen. Jos ette usko, viettäkää vuosi Tampereella tai muussa yksikielisessä kaupungissa, jossa kuitenkin on ruotsinkielinen vähemmistö (Tampereella Suomen suurin epävirallinen vähemmistö, vähän päälle 1000 asukasta).




> Esimerkiksi minusta koko mannersuomessa Suomen kielen opiskelun pitäisi olla pakollista ja ruotsin kielen vapaaehtoista. Mannersuomessa on niin vaikea tulla toimeen ilman suomenkielen taitoa muutaman Pohjanmaan kunnan ulkopuolella, että kielivalinta ei ole vain vanhempien asia.


Niin, *M*anner*-S*uomessa *s*uomen kielen opiskelun pitää olla pakollista ja riittävää!  :Twisted Evil: 

Manner-Suomessa tulee jotenkuten toimeen ilman sujuvaa suomea suuressa osassa "Svenskfinlandia", jossa toki tulee jotenkuten toimeen myös ilman sujuvaa ruotsia.




> Myöskään alueilla, jossa ruotsinkielisten osuus on alle 10 % minusta tarvitsisi välttämättä käyttää ruotsinkielisiä viitoituksia.


Tuo 10 % on varmaan ihan hatusta heitetty. Joka tapauksessa lienee parasta, että viitoitus on vähintään alueen virallisten kielien mukainen. Minusta kulttuurihistoriallisista syistä kaksikielisiä viitoituksia saisi olla enemmänkin ihan yksikielisilläkin alueilla, kuten Tuusulassa (Tusby) ja Tampereelle (Tammerfors), Ouluun (Uleåborg), Poriin (Björneborg), Mikkeliin (S:t Michel) ym. aidosti ruotsinkielisen nimen omaaville vanhoille, ennen itsenäistymistä perustettuihin kaupunkeihin johtavilla teillä ja pikkuhiljaa venäläistyvilläkin alueilla voisi karttoihin eksyä myös kyrillisiä kirjaimia.

----------


## kemkim

> Mitäs tällaisia tapauksia tulee mieleen?


Singapore, Hong Kong. Nämähän ovat entisiä siirtomaita, jotka ovat nykyään itsenäisiä. Käsittääkseni englannin asema ei ole näissä enää nykypäivänä yhtä vahva kuin alkujaan oli?




> Huu, jättäisin kuitenkin väliin. Olen kerran käynyt Haaparannalla ja olin äärettömän pettynyt siihen, kuinka umpikyllästetyn ruotsalainen paikkakunta on, nimestään huolimatta.


Ruotsissahan tavoite on integroida muut kulttuurit ruotsalaiseen kulttuuriin, eli ilkeästi sanottuna hävittää ne. Hollannissa taas on otettu toinen taktiikka, eli annetaan eri kulttuurien ja kielien kukkia. Kumpikaan tekniikka ei näy toimivan, sillä erityisesti muslimiväestö on mellakoinut sekä Hollannissa että Ruotsissa varsinkin Malmön sekä Tukholman seuduilla. Ruotsissa muiden kulttuurien olemassaoloa ei hyväksytä, Suomessa taas valtaväestö nöyristelee välillä vähän liikaakin erikulttuuristen takia. Esimerkkeinä pakkoruotsi sekä joulujuhlan muuttaminen kouluissa puurojuhlaksi, jotta ei loukattaisi muita uskontoja. Oikea linja voisi olla jotain tältä väliltä. Ovatko vieraan kulttuurin edustajat, erityisesti muslimit, integroituneet missään länsimaassa kunnolla, ilman mellakointeja ja ghettoutumisia? Kanada?

----------


## vristo

> Singapore, Hong Kong. Nämähän ovat entisiä siirtomaita, jotka ovat nykyään itsenäisiä. Käsittääkseni englannin asema ei ole näissä enää nykypäivänä yhtä vahva kuin alkujaan oli?


Singapore on runsaan Suomen pääkaupunkiseudun kokoinen itsenäinen valtio, jolla on mm. omat puolustusvoimat, ilmavoimia myöten ja ainoa maa, jonka halki ja ympäri voi, tietääkseni, kulkea metrolla. 
Hongkong ei puolestaan ole koskaan ollut itsenäisen valtion asemassa, vaan  palasi 50 vuoden lainassaolon jälkeen Briteiltä Kiinan yhteyteen ja on käytännössä nykyään vain Kiinan yksi suurista kaupungeista, vaikkakin sillä on erityistalousalueen asema ja rajaylitys manner-Kiinan ja sen välillä on kuin kahden valtion välinen raja. Käytännössä se on kuitenkin hyvää vauhtia sulautumassa sen rajan takaisen naapurikaupungin Shenzhenin kanssa.

Singaporen viralliset kielet ovat englanti, malay, mandariini kiina ja tamil ja käytännössä lähes kaikki tapaamani singaporelaiset osaavat englantia jonkin verran, ihan bussikuskeja myöten. Informaatio Singaporelaisissa joukkoliikennevälineissä on englanniksi. Englanti on selvästi edelleen Singaporen ykköskieli.

Hongkongissa puolestaan on aina puhuttu enimmäkseen kiinaa ja nimenomaan kantonin kiinaa. Hongkongin naapuri on näet Guangdongin maakunta ja sen pääkaupunki Guangzhou (suom. Kanton), jossa puhutaan tätä yhtä kiinan lukemattomista murteista, jota toiset kielitutkijat nimittävät jopa omaksi kielekseen. Toiset taas sanovat sen olevan vain yksi murteista, koska kirjoitusasu on lähes sama kuin toisessa kiinan valtamurteissa eli mandariini kiinassa. Tämä mandariini kiina on puolestaan yleistynyt huomattavasti sen jälkeen, kun Hongkong palasi jälleen Kiinan yhteyteen vuonna 1997. Sen verran nämä kiinan murteet eroavat toisistaan, ettei esimerkiksi mandariinia puhuva kiinalainen vaimoni ymmärrä juurikaan puhuttua kantonia, mutta osaa sitä kyllä lukea, johtuen juuri niiden kirjoitusasun samankaltaisuudesta. 
Englanti on toki edelleen yksi Hongkongin virallisista kieltä, mutta kokemukseni mukaan sen osaaminen on varsin heikkoa kiinalaisen väestön keskuudessa, jotka ovat selvä enemmistö kuitenkin Honkkarissa. Mutta toki brittiläisen siirtomaavallan aikana Hongkongiin vakiintunut hyvin monikansallinen väestönosa ja koko kaupunkia hallitseva business-elämä pitävät huolen siitä, että englannin asema säilyy siellä vahvana myöskin tulevaisuudessa ja kannattaakin osata ainakin jonkin verran, jos mielii pärjätä. Kuitenkin perustyöntekijöiden, kuten esimerksiksi bussinkuljettajien, englanti on varsin välttävää, jos sitäkään. Ainoastaan esimiesasemassa olevat liikennetarkastajat osaavat kokemukseni mukaan sitä edes jotenkin. Hongkongin metron eli MTR:n työntekijät osaavat kuitenkin sitä aivan kohtalaisesti, joten ehkäpä englannin kielen taito on eräs vaatimuksia ko. työpaikalla. Informaatio Hongkongin joukkoliikennevälineissä on ensin kiinaksi ja sitten englanniksi. Kylteissä kumpikin kiinahan on siis sama teksti, mutta esimerkiksi metrossa kuulutus tulee ensi kantoniksi sitten mandariiniksi ja viimeikseksi englanniksi.

(kuvalähteet: www.gakei.com)

----------


## Compact

> ...vieraileva suomea hädin tuskin ollenkaan osaava turisti ... itse Ruotsista tai Norjasta on vaikeuksissa pelkästään suomenkielisessä ympäristössä. 
> 
> Olen pannut merkille että täällä vierailevat saksalaiset ja hollantilaisetkin käyttävät ruotsinkielisiä paikannimiä suunnistaessan.


Ei Suomen kaksikielisyys (suomenruotsi) olekaan tarkoitettu turistien olemisen helpottamiseksi vaan Suomessa asuvien suomenruotsalaisten eli meidän ainoiden vähemmistökielisten kielioikeuksien tukemiseksi. (+ lappalaiset saamen kielineen)

Eikä saksalaisten tai alankomaalaisten kannata kyllä Suomessa ollessaan ruotsiin tukeutua. Sillä ei pärjää kyllä yhtään minnekään. Tuskin Stokkalta kilometriä edemmäksi...

Ja ristiriitaisuutta vain jatkuu tarinassa, SFP-kielipolitiikkaa? 

"vaikeuksissa pelkästään suomenkielisessä ympäristössä -- käyttävät ruotsinkielisiä paikannimiä suunnistaessan"

Mitenkä se on oikein mahdollista? Suomenkielisessä ympäristössä pärjää hollantilainen parhaiten siis käyttämällä ruotsinkielisiä nimiä...  :Smile:

----------


## Compact

> Miten niin "O" on ennen "P":tä seuraava mahdollinen käytöön otettava tunnus? "O" pitää suomeksi lausua "ooo", mutta ruotsiksi "uuu". "P" on "pee" på båda inhemska eikä aiheuta sekaannuksia.


Enpä ole ennen kuullut tällaista suomenruotsalaisten lausumisongelmaa linjatunnusten luomisen yhteydessä! Tähän asti kirjaintunnusten ulkomuoto on ollut se tärkein huomion kohde, kuten O, Q tai Ö.

L-juna on äljuna ja suomenruotsiksi eltåg, eli sähköjuna. Siinäpä meillä on käsillä kaamea virhemahdollisuus, koska sähköjuna kulkee myös Kotkan ja Kouvolan välillä, mutta ei L-juna  :Smile:

----------


## Compact

> Ruotsinkielinen kyltitys ja opastus on suuri helpotus germaaniselta ja anglosaksiselta kielialueelta vieraileville, jotka lienevät enemmistö kaikista turisteista ja liikemiehistä täällä. Sen hyväksikäyttöä neuvotaan jopa yleisesti Helsinkiä ja Suomea koskevissa ulkomaisissa turistiopaskirjoissa.


En ole koskaan tuollaisiin törmännyt, minkä nimisiä kirjoja ne mahtavat olla? Eli siis "yleisesti Helsinkiä ja Suomea koskevissa ulkomaisissa turistiopaskirjoissa". Ovatko nämä niitä kotona eli paikalla koskaan käymättä kirjoitettuja Lonely Planet -oppaita  :Smile:

----------


## Compact

> Moni tällä foorumilla kirjoittava on alunperin käynyt ankkalammikkokoulua, mutta on jo aika nuorena ryhtynyt ottamaan kontakteja kielirajan yli. Ja on toisinkinpäin esimerkkejä. Vai johtuuko se se sitten siitä että joukkoliikenneasioista kiinnostuneet ovat avarakatseisempia ja ennakkoluulottomampia  jotenkin? Jos tämä olisi "BMW-tuning forum", niin olisiko täällä omat osastot på vinska och på venska?


Suomessa joukkoliikenneharrastajat keskustelevat tietenkin suomeksi, jos haluavat saada sanottavansa julki. Ruotsissa keskustellaan ruotsiksi ja Norjassa norjaksi. Tanskaa ei jostain ihmeen syystä ole tässä säikeessä otettu esille, johtuneeko seikka siitä, että siinä tulee jo suomenruotsin kieliraja kynnykseksi?

Kaksikielinen "BMV-tuning forum" kuulostaa jo ankkalammikko-touhulta. Tuo forum lienee keskittynyt jonkin kalliin materian keräilyyn, josta joukkoliikenteen harrastaminen on äärettömän kaukana. Tai sitten ei ole. Kuitenkaan asiayhteydet eivät ole yhteismitallisia vähimmässäkään määrin keskenään.

Jos halutaan keskustella joukkoliikenteestä suomenruotsiksi, uusia forumeitahan voinee perustaa. Tosiasia kuitenkin on, että Suomessa kaikki puhuvat ja kirjoittavat suomea, jotkut vain ilmoittavat äidinkielekseen ruotsin saadakseen sitä kautta jotain aineetonta, historiallisen mielenrauhan tms., jota me tavalliset lähes sataprosenttisen kattavuuden suomenkieliset emme voi ymmärtää. Pelkästään suomenruotsia puhuvat, jotka eivät siis Suomessa asuessaan osaa vieläkään suomea, asuvat rajatulla saaristoseuduilla, joissa joukkoliikenne ei juurikaan aiheuta keskustelunaihetta.

Tulevaisuudessa Suomessa puhutaan edelleen lähes sataprosenttisesti suomea, kuten nykyäänkin, mutta kotona neljän seinän sisällä, siellä puhutaan varmasti suomen lisäksi ensiksi eniten viroa, venäjää, somaliaa, kiinaa, vietnamia, serbokroatiaa ja yllätys-yllätys myös suomenruotsiakin. Mutta ei noilla kielillä Suomessa "liikenteessä" pärjää. Ei pärjää nytkään.

Kannattaa ottaa nyt Suomen kartta esiin, ennen kuin ryhtyy vastaamaan päättömiä.

Eller hur?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kannattaa ottaa nyt Suomen kartta esiin, ennen kuin ryhtyy vastaamaan päättömiä.


Ja minä en ole mitään sellaisia mahdottomia vaatinut kuten että pitäisi Suomen JLF:ssä muka muka oma osasto ruotsiksi. Viittaukseni "BMW-tuning foorumiin" oli tarkoitettu humoristiseksi vastaukseksi sille kirjoittajalle joka väitti että suomenruotsalaiset ovat aina muka omissa porukoissaan pyöriviä ja sisäänpäänkääntyneitä, mutta ainakin joukkolikenteestä kiinnostuneiden osalta yritin kumota väitteen. Toivottavasti näin asia myös olisi suomenkielisten osalta, vaikka poikkeuksia tietenkin taitaa valitettavasti olla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Enpä ole ennen kuullut tällaista suomenruotsalaisten lausumisongelmaa linjatunnusten luomisen yhteydessä! Tähän asti kirjaintunnusten ulkomuoto on ollut se tärkein huomion kohde, kuten O, Q tai Ö.


Ei se ole ruotsinkielisten ongelma että O- ja U-kirjaimien ääntäminen menee pikkasen ristiin suomenkielisen ääntämisen kanssa. Mutta jos joukkoliikennelaitoksen kirjaintunnussuunnittelija ymmärtää vähän maalaisjärjen päälle, niin yrittää välttää selaisten kirjaintunnusten käyttöä jota kuullessaan voi tulkita väärin. Suomenkielinenkin voi joutua sellaiseen tilanteeseen että puhuu kännykkään ja kuulee kuulutuksesta vain ruotsinkielisen osan, ja joutuu vahingossa Lentokentän (?) O-junaan kun oli tarkoitus mennä Kirkkonummen U-junalla. 

Mielestäni junalinjoja alkaa olla muutenkin vähän liikaa. Sitä mukaa kun uusia ja nopeita junia saadan käyttöön, niin joitakin voisi ruveta yhdistelemään niin että vuorotiheys paranisi sellasisilla liikennepaikoilla joilla pysähtyvät nyt vain ns hitaat junat. Eli U ja S ja mahdollisesti Y:kin voitaisiin yhdistää, samoin H ja R. Tällä ei ole mitään tekemistä kielipolitikan kanssa, vaan sillä että joidenkin pienempien asemien palveleminen vain kerran tunnissa ei ole tänä päivänä enää oikein kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto, jos ajatellaan matkustajien houkuttelemista raiteille.

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

> Sen verran nämä kiinan murteet eroavat toisistaan, ettei esimerkiksi mandariinia puhuva kiinalainen vaimoni ymmärrä juurikaan puhuttua kantonia, mutta osaa sitä kyllä lukea, johtuen juuri niiden kirjoitusasun samankaltaisuudesta.


Menee jo ohi aiheen, mutta jos ummikkomandariinikiinalainen ja ummikkokantoninkiinalainen kohtaavat, keskustelevatko nämä kirjallisesti (elekieltä hyödyntäen)?

----------


## 339-DF

> Menee jo ohi aiheen, mutta jos ummikkomandariinikiinalainen ja ummikkokantoninkiinalainen kohtaavat, keskustelevatko nämä kirjallisesti (elekieltä hyödyntäen)?


Mä olen nähnyt omin silmin miten tämä tapahtuu. Paikka oli Shanghai, kahden tähden hotellin vastaanotto. Sitä en tiedä, oliko kyseessä juuri kantoni ja mandariini, niitä kiinalaisia kieliähän on muitakin.

Yhteistä puhekieltä vieraiden ja vastaanoton kanssa ei tahtonut löytyä, kunnes molempi osapuoli ryhtyi solkottamaan englantia. Sekään ei sujunut kovin hyvin, joten lopuksi kaivoivat esille paperia ja kynän. Paperi tuli täyteen kiinalaisia merkkejä ja johan lähtivät hommat sujumaan  eli keskustelivat, niin kuin arvasit, kirjallisesti!

----------


## kemkim

> Monia ulkomaalaisia häiritsee kylläkin se, että samassa taulussa on määränpää, linja, "pysähtyy/stannar" ja seuraava pysäkki. Määränpää ja seuraava pysäkki vielä kahdella kielellä. Tämä kaikki valitettavasti sekoittaa pahasti.


Kyllä sekoittaa. Paikallisillekin informaatioarvo on vähäinen, koska varmasti jokainen ymmärtää nämä kyltit suomeksikin. Toisaalta, nämä kyltit ovat nykyään melkeinpä ainoita paikkoja, joissa ruotsin kieltä esiintyy. Tosiasiallisesti se alkaa olla pääkaupunkiseudulla jo aika kuihtunut kieli, kun enää viranomaisten lakiin perustuvat kyltit ja tiedotukset sekä pari suomenruotsalaisten säätiöiden omistamaa kauppaa (Stockmann ja Forum) käyttävät ruotsin kieltä edes suomen kielen rinnalla. 

Pääkaupunkiseudulla alkaa olla niin paljon maahanmuuttajia, että englanti voisi olla sopivampi kieli suomen ohelle näihin julkisiin tiedotteisiin. Pienen maan pieni pääkaupunki voisi erottua edukseen muista Pohjoismaista sillä, että täällä olisi kattavasti palvelua englanniksi, jolloin ulkomaalaisilla olisi pienempi kynnys tulla tänne. Luulenpa, että naapurimaidemmekin asukkaita englanti palvelisi paremmin. Venäläiset ja virolaiset eivät osaa ruotsia. Ruotsalaiset turistit käyttävät mieluummin osaamaansa hyvää englantia, kuin tätä meidän muumiruotsiamme.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä sekoittaa. Paikallisillekin informaatioarvo on vähäinen, koska varmasti jokainen ymmärtää nämä kyltit suomeksikin. Toisaalta, nämä kyltit ovat nykyään melkeinpä ainoita paikkoja, joissa ruotsin kieltä esiintyy. Tosiasiallisesti se alkaa olla pääkaupunkiseudulla jo aika kuihtunut kieli, kun enää viranomaisten lakiin perustuvat kyltit ja tiedotukset sekä pari suomenruotsalaisten säätiöiden omistamaa kauppaa (Stockmann ja Forum) käyttävät ruotsin kieltä edes suomen kielen rinnalla.


Ruotsinkielisten tekstien sijoittelua joukkoliikennevälineiden kylteissä pitäisi monissa paikoissa miettiä uudelleen, mutta ei missään nimessä ottaa kokonaan pois. Helsinki ja lähes koko Uusimaa on kaksikielistä aluetta, ja alunperin ruotsinkieli on ollut täällä enemmistön kieli, ja pelkästään pk-seudulla asuu n 70000 ihmistä joiden äidinkieli on ruotsi. Se on monta kertaa enemmän kuin mitkään muunkieliset. Ei se tarkoita sitä tietenkään etteikö suomen ja ruotsin rinnalla voisi käyttää myös englannin- tai venäjänkielistä tekstiä. Stockmannin ja Forumin lisäksi on monta muuta kauppaa ja palvelupistettä Helsingin keskustassa jotka käytävät ruotsin kieltä ilmoittelussaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## GM 5

Joo, ei ruotsin kieltä kannata ruveta poistamaan joukkoliikenteestä. Ensinnäkin -kuten Rainer jo kirjoitti- se palvelee tiettyä asiakasryhmää ja toiseksi ruotsin kielen poistaminen ajoneuvojen info-tauluista aiheuttaisi melkoisen myrskyn. Se olisi huonoa julkisuustyötä.

Sitäpaitsi kaksi tai jopa kolme kieltä saataisiin hyvin ja havainnollisesti aiemmin mainitsemaani suurempiin monitoreihin joita löytyy yhä useammasta kaupungista eikä pelkästään raitivaunuista. Sekoittavaahan on tällä hetkellä se, että pysäkki-info, määränpää-info ja tieto siitä, että vaunu pysähtyy seuraavalla pysäkillä on kaikki samalla aivan liian pienellä näytöllä.

----------


## ultrix

> Kyllä sekoittaa. Paikallisillekin informaatioarvo on vähäinen, koska varmasti jokainen ymmärtää nämä kyltit suomeksikin. Toisaalta, nämä kyltit ovat nykyään melkeinpä ainoita paikkoja, joissa ruotsin kieltä esiintyy. Tosiasiallisesti se alkaa olla pääkaupunkiseudulla jo aika kuihtunut kieli, kun enää viranomaisten lakiin perustuvat kyltit ja tiedotukset sekä pari suomenruotsalaisten säätiöiden omistamaa kauppaa (Stockmann ja Forum) käyttävät ruotsin kieltä edes suomen kielen rinnalla.


Siitä ei päästä mihinkään, että HKL kunnallisena laitoksena on velvollinen palvelemaan kaksikielisen kaupungin asukkaita kummallakin kielellä. Oman kielen käyttö julkisessa asioinnissa on subjektiivinen oikeus. Sitä paitsi juuri viikonloppuna Primulassa joku suomalainen mies keskusteli saksalaisen miehen kanssa saksaksi, ja erotin mm. sanat "Skillnaden" (tai pikemminkin _Schillnaden_) ja "Mannerheimvägen" (_Mannerheymwegen_).




> Pääkaupunkiseudulla alkaa olla niin paljon maahanmuuttajia, että englanti voisi olla sopivampi kieli suomen ohelle näihin julkisiin tiedotteisiin.


Mikäpä siinä, että suomen ja ruotsin ohelle otettaisiin englanti. Esimerkiksi näin: Viiskulma - Femkanten - Five Corner  :Wink: 

Jos venäjänkielisiäkin palveltaisiin samoin perustein kuin suomen- ja ruotsinkielisiä, olisi venäjä kaiketi jo virallinen kieli. Tällöin Ogelin asemalla lukisi Oulunkylä, Åggelby ja Оггель-бю.

----------


## 339-DF

> Pääkaupunkiseudulla alkaa olla niin paljon maahanmuuttajia, että englanti voisi olla sopivampi kieli suomen ohelle näihin julkisiin tiedotteisiin. Pienen maan pieni pääkaupunki voisi erottua edukseen muista Pohjoismaista sillä, että täällä olisi kattavasti palvelua englanniksi, jolloin ulkomaalaisilla olisi pienempi kynnys tulla tänne. Luulenpa, että naapurimaidemmekin asukkaita englanti palvelisi paremmin. Venäläiset ja virolaiset eivät osaa ruotsia. Ruotsalaiset turistit käyttävät mieluummin osaamaansa hyvää englantia, kuin tätä meidän muumiruotsiamme.


Mitä ihmettä sä tarkoitat tällä? Sitäkö, että nelosen ratikan tuulilasissa lukisi Monk Peninsula - Juniper End? Toivon, että tuota ei ollut tarkoitettu tosissaan otettavaksi kommentiksi. Mun on hyvin vaikea nähdä, että ulkomaalaisia jotenkin auttaisi tuollaiset keksityt nimet, joita kukaan suomalainen ei tuntisi.

----------


## Wänskä

> Kyllä sekoittaa. Paikallisillekin informaatioarvo on vähäinen, koska varmasti jokainen ymmärtää nämä kyltit suomeksikin. Toisaalta, nämä kyltit ovat nykyään melkeinpä ainoita paikkoja, joissa ruotsin kieltä esiintyy. Tosiasiallisesti se alkaa olla pääkaupunkiseudulla jo aika kuihtunut kieli, kun enää viranomaisten lakiin perustuvat kyltit ja tiedotukset sekä pari suomenruotsalaisten säätiöiden omistamaa kauppaa (Stockmann ja Forum) käyttävät ruotsin kieltä edes suomen kielen rinnalla.


Suosittelen tutustumista vaikkapa sellaisiin kahviloihin kuin Esplanad, Strinberg, Ekberg, Succès tai vaikkapa Hagelstamin antikvariaattiin. Ja mitä HBL:ään tulee, sillä ei luulisi tulevan kriisiä, sillä journalistiselta tasoltaan se ylittää usein reippaasti hesarin, etenkin kulttuurisivujen kohdalla. Muutoinkin ruotsinkielistä taidetta ja tiedettä tehdään sangen korkealla tasolla. Se, että ruotsinkielisiä on vähän, ei tarkoita, etteikö kieltä käytettäisi ja eikö sitä olisi oikeus käyttää täysipainoisesti. Yhtä laillahan voisimme esittää, että sloveeninkieliset kyltit tulisi ottaa EU:sta pois, koska sitä tarvitsee vain kaksi miljoonaa eli reilusti alle prosentti unionin väestöstä.

----------


## Jussi

> Mitä ihmettä sä tarkoitat tällä? Sitäkö, että nelosen ratikan tuulilasissa lukisi Monk Peninsula - Juniper End? Toivon, että tuota ei ollut tarkoitettu tosissaan otettavaksi kommentiksi. Mun on hyvin vaikea nähdä, että ulkomaalaisia jotenkin auttaisi tuollaiset keksityt nimet, joita kukaan suomalainen ei tuntisi.


Paikannimiä ei yleensä voi, eikä pidäkään kääntää suoraan: Munkkiniemi on myös englanniksi Munkkiniemi. Sen sijaan sellaiset nimet kuten Rautatieasema, jotka eivät ole erisnimiä, voisi olla hyvä kertoa myös englanniksi. 

Rautatieasemasta tulikin mieleeni, että varsinkin Elielinaukiolle tulevissa busseissa olisi hyvä olla määränpäänä Rautatieasema. Ulkopaikkakuntalainen ei välttämättä arvaa että Elielinaukiolle menevä bussi meneekin oikeasti rautatieasemalle. Ihmiset kuitenkin ovat varmaan useammin menossa asemalle kuin Elielinaukiolle..  :Smile:

----------


## kemkim

> Siitä ei päästä mihinkään, että HKL kunnallisena laitoksena on velvollinen palvelemaan kaksikielisen kaupungin asukkaita kummallakin kielellä. Oman kielen käyttö julkisessa asioinnissa on subjektiivinen oikeus. Sitä paitsi juuri viikonloppuna Primulassa joku suomalainen mies keskusteli saksalaisen miehen kanssa saksaksi, ja erotin mm. sanat "Skillnaden" (tai pikemminkin _Schillnaden_) ja "Mannerheimvägen" (_Mannerheymwegen_).


Meillä omalla kielellä asioivia palvotaan ehkä liiankin kanssa. Jos katsotaan ulkomailta esimerkkiä, niin onko Tukholmassa kukaan saanut palvelua suomen kielellä? Entäpä Venäjällä? Molemmissa maissa on käytäntönä, että vähemmistöt opetelkoot valtakielen. Miksi emme siis seuraisi tätä muissa Pohjoismaissa toimivaa käytäntöä, jossa tavoitteena on vähemmistökielisten sulauttaminen valtakulttuurin osaksi. Vai onko muissa Pohjoismaissa tehty väärää kielipolitiikkaa pienten kielten sulauttamisessa pois ja vain meillä oikeaa, olisimmeko niin paljon viisaampia kuin muut?




> Mitä ihmettä sä tarkoitat tällä? Sitäkö, että nelosen ratikan tuulilasissa lukisi Monk Peninsula - Juniper End? Toivon, että tuota ei ollut tarkoitettu tosissaan otettavaksi kommentiksi. Mun on hyvin vaikea nähdä, että ulkomaalaisia jotenkin auttaisi tuollaiset keksityt nimet, joita kukaan suomalainen ei tuntisi.


Eipä kovin moni suomalainenkaan tiedä, missä ovat Ärvings, Kasberget tai Ulrikasborg. Sen sijaan Vesala, Roihuvuori ja Ullanlinna voivat olla tutumpia vieraskielisellekin. Lähinnä tarkoitin informatiivisia opastekylttejä. Nykyäänhän joukkoliikenne palvelee enimmäkseen vain suomeksi ja ruotsiksi. Nykyistä enemmän pitäisi olla palvelua myös englanniksi. Ruotsinkieliset kun osaavat suomea, mutta ulkomaalaiset ovat täysin ummikkoja, jos englantia ei ole tarjolla missään. He eivät välttämättä ymmärrä, että ruotsi on portti vieraisiin kieliin, tämä portti kun on auki vain suomenkielisille  :Smile: 




> Yhtä laillahan voisimme esittää, että sloveeninkieliset kyltit tulisi ottaa EU:sta pois, koska sitä tarvitsee vain kaksi miljoonaa eli reilusti alle prosentti unionin väestöstä.


Sloveniankielisiä kylttejä voi olla Sloveniassa, mutta ei niitä muualla tarvitse olla, koska tarve on paikallinen. Helsingissäkin voitaisiin tehdä tasajako. Suomen- ja ruotsinkieliset kyltit Kokoomuksen kannatusalueille ja suomen- ja venäjänkieliset kyltit SDP:n alueille. Perussuomalaisten kannatusalueille kyltit suomeksi ja somaliksi. Näin voisi olla kielitarpeet tyydytetty sen sijaan, että tasapäistettäisiin koko kaupunki kyltteineen kaksikieliseksi aivan väärällä kakkoskielellä monia alueita ajatellen.

----------


## GT8N

Miksi joka paikkaan pitää tunkea sitä "globaalia" enlantia? Sitä kun saa raivostukseen asti kuunnella tärkeitä kuulutuksia kuten "Seuraavana Petäjävesi, Nästa Petäjävesi, The next stop Petäjävesi!" Varmaan meni jo jakeluun, että saavutaan Petäjävedelle? No takaisin asiaan. Olen pysäkkikuulutuksien kannalla, niin kauan, kun ne ovat lyhyitä, ytimekkäitä ja asiallisia. Kuten "[_*miellyttävä merkkiääni*_, (ei sellainen VR-tyylinen hirveä kilahdus, josta heikimmat saavat kohtauksen)]_Munkkiniemen puistotie, Munksnäs allén_" Sitten kun ruvetaan hokemaan joutavia ja ylimääräisiä, ärsyttää se matkustajia. Kuten "Seuraava pysäkki: Munkkiniemen puistotie, Nästa hållplats: Munksnäs allén, The next stop: Parway of Munkkiniemi, Nächste halt: Munkkiniemi Parksraße, Следующая остановка: Myнkkиниeми бульвар, jne. 

Eli eiköhän toimita ihan kuten tähänkin saakka, eli suomella ja ruotsilla? Tällä kuitenkin muiden kielien edustus on niin marginaalinen, että on kokolailla voimavarojen haaskausta, sekä ihmisen ärsyttämistä tarjota hirveä informaatiotulva monilla kielillä. Kohtuus kaikessa, myös kuulutuksissa.

----------


## Relayer

> Kuten "[_*miellyttävä merkkiääni*_, (ei sellainen VR-tyylinen hirveä kilahdus, josta heikimmat saavat kohtauksen)]


Heh, menee jo offtopiciksi, mutta naureskelen aina noille junien kuulutuksille. Luulen että VR on siihen tarkoitukseen kopioinut pari Windows 95:n äänimerkkiä.

Ruotsinkieliset tekstit / kuulutukset lienevät suomenruotsalaisille pääosin turhia, sillä he tuntevat yleensä paikat suomeksikin. Valitettavasti ruotsin tasa-arvoinen asema on joillekin ruotsinkielisille tahoille vahvasti periaatteellinen asia, eivätkä kielipoliittiset linjaukset ole välttämättä HKL:n yksin päätettävissä.

Mielestäni metrossa on järkevimmät kuulutukset, koska ne ovat lyhyitä (tavallisesti pelkkä aseman nimi, eikä esim. Kaisaniemeä toisteta turhaan ruotsiksi), ei ärsyttäviä kilahduksia, ja Rautatientori sentään ilmoitetaan englanniksikin. Metron näytöille voisi kylläkin lisätä jotain tietoa vaihtoyhteyksistä muihin kulkuvälineisiin, kun siellä ei paljon luettavaa ole. Muistaakseni Tukholman tunnelbanassa niistä jopa kuulutetaan, mikä tosin voi aiheuttaa liikaa äänisaastetta. Helsingissä kerrotaan vain haarautumisesta Itäkeskuksessa.

----------


## risukasa

Aiheen laitamilla hiihdetään, mutta: Oman kuljettajakokemuksen mukaan tarpeellisimmat kielet asiakaspalvelutilanteissa ovat:
1. Suomi
2. Englanti
3. Venäjä
4. Saksa
5. Ruotsi
6. Japani

Ruotsalaiset turistit yleensä aloittavat englanniksi, ja kampean keskustelun ruotsiksi sitten kun olen asian huomannut. Venäjän- ja japaninkielisillä on englannin kielen taidoissa joskus sen verran puutteita että asioiden selvittäminen kestää.

Oli miten oli; Englanti on turistien palvelun avain. Ruotsinkielisiä suomalaisia ei palvelutilanteissa edes huomaa, koska he puhuvat suomea niin hyvin.

----------


## kemkim

> Eli eiköhän toimita ihan kuten tähänkin saakka, eli suomella ja ruotsilla? Tällä kuitenkin muiden kielien edustus on niin marginaalinen, että on kokolailla voimavarojen haaskausta, sekä ihmisen ärsyttämistä tarjota hirveä informaatiotulva monilla kielillä. Kohtuus kaikessa, myös kuulutuksissa.


Ehdotan, että toimitaan samalla tavalla kuin valtaosassa muitakin maita, eli kuulutukset ja kyltit vain maan valtakielellä. Ylimääräiset kielet vain sekoittavat. Onko järkeä häiritä 95 % matkustamista vain 5 % tarvitsemalla kielellä, kun vieläpä nämä 5 % osaavat suomeakin niin hyvin, että todellisuudessa tarvetta ruotsin kielelle ei ole. Sillä, kun suomenruotsalaiset vaativat härkäpäisesti kaiken tarpeellisen ja tarpeettoman "och samma på svenska" -kääntämistä, niin he aiheuttavat todellisuudessa haittaa ja häiriötä kaikille. Jos he itsekin ymmärtävät suomea, niin ketä varten niitä ruotsinkielisiä kylttejä ja kuulutuksia tehdään, historialliseksi reliikiksikö? Virossakin on ymmärretty, että virolaiset puhuvat viroa. Venäjäksi näkee hyvin harvoin mitään, vaikka kolmasosa virolaisista puhuu äidinkielenään venäjää. Samoin Ruotsissa on vaikea löytää mitään suomeksi, vaikka siellä on suomenkielisiä satoja tuhansia. Siellä on vuosikymmenien ajan kielletty jopa suomen puhuminen koulujen välitunneilla. Ja Ruotsihan on se onnela, josta mallit tänne Suomeenkin haetaan, joten miksi ei tätä?

----------


## ultrix

> Meillä omalla kielellä asioivia palvotaan ehkä liiankin kanssa. Jos katsotaan ulkomailta esimerkkiä, niin onko Tukholmassa kukaan saanut palvelua suomen kielellä?


Tukholman vanhassakaupungissa on ainakin yksi kahvila ja yksi levykauppa, jotka mainostavat palvelevansa myös suomeksi. Myös Wasamuseetissa olen saanut suomenkielistä palvelua joskus pienenä.

----------


## ultrix

> Miksi joka paikkaan pitää tunkea sitä "globaalia" enlantia? Sitä kun saa raivostukseen asti kuunnella tärkeitä kuulutuksia kuten "Seuraavana Petäjävesi, Nästa Petäjävesi, The next stop Petäjävesi!" Varmaan meni jo jakeluun, että saavutaan Petäjävedelle?


Eihän tuo vielä mitään, mutta ans olla kun tulee_ "Seuraavana Eläinpuisto-Zoo. Nästa, Eläinpuisto-Zoo. The next stop, Eläinpuisto-Zoo."_ Tai _"Seuraavana Orivesi keskusta. Nästa, Orivesi keskusta. The next stop, Orivesi keskusta."_ Voi vain kuvitella, miten porukka on helisemässä Savonlinna-Kauppatorin kohdalla. Siellä päin en nääs ole itse vielä käynyt. Joku fiksu voisi vähän tuunata em. seisakkeiden nimiä: Eläinpuisto-Zoo  :Arrow:  Ähtäri eläinpuisto, Etseri djurpark ja Ähtäri Zoo, Orivesi keskustan ohelle Orivesi centrum (Orivesi centre olisi jo turhaa toistoa, centrum lienee latinalaispohjaisena sanana merkitykseltään itsestäänselvä) ja Savonlinna-Kauppatorin kaveriksi Nyslott-Salutorget ja Savonlinna-Marketplace. Olen muuten kirjoittanut tämän saman joskus aikaisemminkin.




> Olen pysäkkikuulutuksien kannalla, niin kauan, kun ne ovat lyhyitä, ytimekkäitä ja asiallisia. Kuten "[_*miellyttävä merkkiääni*_, (ei sellainen VR-tyylinen hirveä kilahdus, josta heikimmat saavat kohtauksen)





> Heh, menee jo offtopiciksi, mutta naureskelen aina noille junien kuulutuksille. Luulen että VR on siihen tarkoitukseen kopioinut pari Windows 95:n äänimerkkiä.


Se tosiaan kuulostaa aivan Win95-ding-ääneltä. Kamalinta on se, jos kuulutuslaitteistossa on valmiiksi sisäänrakennettuna merkkiääni (esim. Ex- ja Expt-vaunuissa plim-plom) ja merkkiäänet kuuluvat peräkkäin tai päällekkäin. Tulee todella halpa vaikutelma.




> Ehdotan, että toimitaan samalla tavalla kuin valtaosassa muitakin maita, eli kuulutukset ja kyltit vain maan valtakielellä. Ylimääräiset kielet vain sekoittavat. Onko järkeä häiritä 95 % matkustamista vain 5 % tarvitsemalla kielellä, kun vieläpä nämä 5 % osaavat suomeakin niin hyvin, että todellisuudessa tarvetta ruotsin kielelle ei ole. Sillä, kun suomenruotsalaiset vaativat härkäpäisesti kaiken tarpeellisen ja tarpeettoman "och samma på svenska" -kääntämistä, niin he aiheuttavat todellisuudessa haittaa ja häiriötä kaikille. Jos he itsekin ymmärtävät suomea, niin ketä varten niitä ruotsinkielisiä kylttejä ja kuulutuksia tehdään, historialliseksi reliikiksikö? Virossakin on ymmärretty, että virolaiset puhuvat viroa. Venäjäksi näkee hyvin harvoin mitään, vaikka kolmasosa virolaisista puhuu äidinkielenään venäjää. Samoin Ruotsissa on vaikea löytää mitään suomeksi, vaikka siellä on suomenkielisiä satoja tuhansia. Siellä on vuosikymmenien ajan kielletty jopa suomen puhuminen koulujen välitunneilla. Ja Ruotsihan on se onnela, josta mallit tänne Suomeenkin haetaan, joten miksi ei tätä?


No jopas. Ensinnäkin virallisten kylttien yksikielistäminen vaatii lakimuutoksen. Toisekseen lainmuutos vaatii perustuslakivaliokunnan kannanoton, onko lakiehdotus perustuslain mukainen. Jos ei, se täytyy säätää vaikeutetussa eli perustuslain säätämisjärjestyksessä. Tällöin jätetään lakiehdotus vaalien yli lepäämään, jonka jälkeen vaaditaan 2/3 enemmistö jaa-ääniä tai julistetaan kiireelliseksi (julistusta kannatettava 5/6 eduskunnasta, jonka jälkeen 2/3 enemmistö jaa-ääniä).

Kyse ei ole siitä, etteivätkö he ymmärtäisi ja puhuisi suomea. Kyse on oikeudesta äidinkieleen. Samalla logiikalla myös Bryssel täytyisi yksikielistää ranskankieliseksi, vaikka se on vanhastaan flaamilainen alue, nykyään noin samankokoinen vähemmistö kuin Helsingin seudulla. 

Kyse on myös historiallisesta jatkumosta. Jo ennen kuin Helsinki oli kaupunkina olemassa, alueella oli ruotsinkielistä asutusta. Jotkut ikivanhat suomalaisnimet ovat muuttuneina säilyneet nykypäivään asti, mutta suurin osa paikannimistöstä Helsingin seudulla on ruotsalaistalonpoikaista. Joku Oulunkylä on väkinäinen käännös Åggelby-kylännimestä, kun on tahdottu saada suomenkieliseen suuhun sopiva nimi. Mutta kuinka ollakaan, stadin slangilla paikka tunnetaankin Ogelina. Kuitenkin ulkomaalaisille halutaan jostain syystä puhua aivan mahdottomilla käännöspaikannimillä, Oulunkylä vääntyy mitä todennäköisimmin ulkomaalaisen suussa "ulunkila":ksi, Åggelby taas voisi ilman °-merkkiä sijaita vaikkapa Skotlannissa. Englanninkielinen lausuisi sen jotakuinkin "ägelbi", saksalainen oletettavasti "aggelbii", mikä taas voisi hyvin olla jonkin ruotsin murteen ääntämisasu.

Baltian maat ovat uudelleenitsenäistymisen myötä saaneet pahan Venäjä-allergian ja isot venäläisvähemmistöt. Oma oikeustajuni velvoittaisi kuitenkin Baltian maita virallistamaan venäjän kielen aseman vähintään vähemmistökielenä, sillä se ei enää Neuvostovallan päätyttyä uhkaa alkuperäisten viron, lätin ja liettuan asemaa, ja kieli on suuressa osassa näitä maita alueellisesti enemmistökieli.

Ruotsista meillä on paljon opittavaa, mutta Ruotsilla on meiltä opittavana vähemmistöjen kohtelu. On aivan järkyttävää, että Tornionjoen länsirannalla nuoriso ei osaa enää kunnolla suomea, vaikka kaikki paikannimet ovat selvää suomen kieltä ja asujaimisto on suomalaistaustaista. Sen sijaan joen itärannalla osataan lähinnä suomea, mutta myös toista kotimaistamme eli länsinaapurin valtakieltä.

----------


## kemkim

> Kyse ei ole siitä, etteivätkö he ymmärtäisi ja puhuisi suomea. Kyse on oikeudesta äidinkieleen. Samalla logiikalla myös Bryssel täytyisi yksikielistää ranskankieliseksi, vaikka se on vanhastaan flaamilainen alue, nykyään noin samankokoinen vähemmistö kuin Helsingin seudulla.


Belgiassahan on kovia kielikiistoja ranskan ja flaamin puhujien välillä, joten se on aika huono esimerkki kaksikielisyydestä. Suomessa kielikiistat on vältetty varmaankin sen takia, että täällä ihmiset ovat muutenkin aikamoisia lampaita. Vaikka mitä epäoikeudenmukaisuuksia julkinen valta harjoittaisi, niin väki ei nouse osoittamaan mieltään, vaan päättäjät saavat mellastaa mielensä mukaan. Vallitseviin oloihin kohdistuvaan kritiikkiin suhtaudutaan ilmeisesti paheksuvasti, kerta sitä niin vähän uskalletaan harrastaa. 

Uudistuksiin julkinen valta suhtautuu kielteisesti. Itärajalla venäjä on ruotsia tärkeämpi kieli. Eräs kunta olisi halunnut tarjota oppilailleen vaihtoehdon, jossa toinen pakollinen kieli olisi ollut ruotsin sijasta alueella olennainen venäjä. Tähän ei kuitenkaan suostuttu. Nykyistä enemmän pitäisi katsoa alueiden omia tarpeita sen sijaan, että keskushallinto määrää, mitä valtakunnan eri osissa tulee tehdä tuntematta paikallisia oloja. 

Jos lähinnä Vaasassa ja Helsingissä ympäristöineen ruotsi on tärkeä kieli, niin ei koko valtakunnassa silti sen takia tarvita ruotsin kielisiä palveluja. Ei myöskään kaiken materiaalin tarvitse olla tarjolla ruotsiksi, vaan tärkeimpien palvelujen saatavuus riittää. Helsingin seutu on nykyään täynnä maaseudulta muuttaneita supisuomalaisia ja ulkomaaneläviä. Ruotsin kieli painuu koko ajan pahemmin marginaaliin, koska ruotsinkielisten osuus pysyy samana ja he ovat jo keski-iältään vanhoja. Sen sijaan koko ajan muuttaa muualta maasta ja ulkomailta porukkaa, jolloin ruotsinkielisten prosentuaalinen osuus tippuu.

Lopulta tullaan perimmäisten kysymysten eteen, tarvitseeko ruotsalaisille enää tuottaa nykyisessä määrin palveluita. Tarvitsevatko ruotsalaiset omat koulunsa ja kaikki muut ankkalammikon palvelukset, vai kelpaisiko suomalainen ympäristö tarvittaessa saatavalla omankielisellä lisäpalvelulla. Pakolaisia opetetaan omissa ryhmissään omilla kielillään, kuitenkin suomalaisissa kouluissa. Miksi ei siis ruotsinkielisillekin voisi järjestää tällaisia erityisopetuksen ryhmiä, kokonaisten koulujen ylläpitämisen sijaan. Ruotsalaiset osannevat myös opiskella tarvittaessa tulkkauksen välityksellä tavallisessa kauppakorkeakoulussa, eikä heille tarvitsisi järjestää ylimitoitettuja paikkakiintiöitä omiin kouluihinsa. Tämä kun herättää kiusallisen kysymyksen, eikö heillä olisi edellytyksiä päästä yleisiin oppilaitoksiin, joissa on korkeammat pääsyvaatimukset, vaan tarvitsevat matalamman pääsykokeiden vaatimustason kouluja.

----------


## Max

> Eihän tuo vielä mitään, mutta ans olla kun tulee_ "Seuraavana Eläinpuisto-Zoo. Nästa, Eläinpuisto-Zoo. The next stop, Eläinpuisto-Zoo."_


Parasta tuossa kuulutuksessa on se, että pysäkin nimi luetaan nauhalta englanniksikin Eläinpuisto-Tsoo, ettei kukaan vahingossakaan huomaisi, että siinä oli englanninkielinen osuus  :Wink:  Tuossa äänneasussa sitä ei kukaan muu kuin suomalainen tunnista (no okei, ehkä joku saksalainen tai italialainen vahingossa).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Paikannimiä ei yleensä voi, eikä pidäkään kääntää suoraan: Munkkiniemi on myös englanniksi Munkkiniemi. Sen sijaan sellaiset nimet kuten Rautatieasema, jotka eivät ole erisnimiä, voisi olla hyvä kertoa myös englanniksi.


Metrossahan kuulutetaan rautatientorin kohdalla myös englanniksi "Central railway station" mikä on ihan järkevää tässä yhteydessä.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sloveniankielisiä kylttejä voi olla Sloveniassa, mutta ei niitä muualla tarvitse olla, koska tarve on paikallinen. Helsingissäkin voitaisiin tehdä tasajako. Suomen- ja ruotsinkieliset kyltit Kokoomuksen kannatusalueille ja suomen- ja venäjänkieliset kyltit SDP:n alueille. Perussuomalaisten kannatusalueille kyltit suomeksi ja somaliksi. Näin voisi olla kielitarpeet tyydytetty sen sijaan, että tasapäistettäisiin koko kaupunki kyltteineen kaksikieliseksi aivan väärällä kakkoskielellä monia alueita ajatellen.


Pitäisikö näiden kannatusalueiden välillä olla myös "turva-aidat" ettei porukka ryhdy liian levottomaksi?

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lopulta tullaan perimmäisten kysymysten eteen, tarvitseeko ruotsalaisille enää tuottaa nykyisessä määrin palveluita. Tarvitsevatko ruotsalaiset omat koulunsa ja kaikki muut ankkalammikon palvelukset, vai kelpaisiko suomalainen ympäristö tarvittaessa saatavalla omankielisellä lisäpalvelulla. Pakolaisia opetetaan omissa ryhmissään omilla kielillään, kuitenkin suomalaisissa kouluissa. Miksi ei siis ruotsinkielisillekin voisi järjestää tällaisia erityisopetuksen ryhmiä, kokonaisten koulujen ylläpitämisen sijaan. Ruotsalaiset osannevat myös opiskella tarvittaessa tulkkauksen välityksellä tavallisessa kauppakorkeakoulussa, eikä heille tarvitsisi järjestää ylimitoitettuja paikkakiintiöitä omiin kouluihinsa. Tämä kun herättää kiusallisen kysymyksen, eikö heillä olisi edellytyksiä päästä yleisiin oppilaitoksiin, joissa on korkeammat pääsyvaatimukset, vaan tarvitsevat matalamman pääsykokeiden vaatimustason kouluja.


Itse ruotsinkielisenä vastaaan että jossain määrin ollaan valmita joustamaan joistakin "etuoikeuksista", kuten yliopistojen ja korkeakoulujen kielikiintiöistä joidenkin tiedekuntien osalta joissa se herättäävain närää ja kateutta. Esim insinöörin, ekonomin tai juristin ammatti ja työtehtävät eivät ole kielisidonnaisia juuri mitenkään enää, että se perustelisi omia korkeakouluja tai kielikiintiöitä. Sensijaan opettajan ammatti on sidonnainen kieleen ja siksi kasvatustieteellinen tiedekunta erikseen ruotsinkielisille on perusteltu. 

Vihoviimeinen asia josta luovumme on lastemme oikeus käydä koulua omalla äidinkieliellää, niillä paikkakunnilla joissa ruotsi on virallinen kieli. 

Perustelut: 
- Suomenruotsalaiset eivät ole mitään maahanmuuttajia, vaan alkuperäisväestöä siinä missä suomalaisetkin. Suomenruotsalaisilla ei ole mitään vanhaa kotimaata johon palata tai jonka kanssa olla läheisessä päivittäisessä yhteydessä kuten siirtolaisilla on. Suomenruotsalaisten ainoa kotimaa on Suomi. Suomen tasavalta perustettiin sekä suomenkielisten että  ruotsinkielisten toimesta yhdessä, kummallakin oli intressinä päästä irti Venäjän liekanarusta. 

Ruotsinkielisten joukossa oli 1900-luvun alussa separatisteja jotka halusivat kokonaan oman ruotsinkielisen valtion tai autonomisen osavaltion myös manner-Suomeen, eikä vain Ahvenanmaalle, mutta koska se ei saanut kovin suurta kannatusta edes ruotsinkielisten keskuudessa, ei siitä tullut mitään. Valitettavasti näiden joidenkin lähes 100 vuotta sitten vaikuttaneiden separatistien kiihkeitä suomalaisvastaisia mielipiteitä on siteerattu näihin päiviin asti joidenkin ns nettifennomanien toimesta yhä elävinä suomenruotsalasten päämäärinä ja virallisena totuutena. 

- Jos suomenruotsalaiset eivät saisi laittaa lapsiaan ruotsinkielisiin kouluihin, varsinkaan paikkakunnilla joissa suomen kieli on dominoiva, kuten pääkaupunkieudulla, katoaisi ruotsin kieli lähestulkoon kokonaan Suomesta. Niillä paikkakunnilla joissa on ennen vanhaan ollut ruotsinkielisiä kouluja mutta ei enää, ei kukaan muu kuin joku vanhus puhu enää ruotsia. Näillä tarkoitan joitakin sisämaan teollisuuspaikkakuntia joissa ennen 60-lukua oli vielä vireitä ruotsinkielisten muodostamia yhdyskuntia, mutta ei ole enää.

- Ylipäänsä vähemmistöjen oikeuksia ei ole ollut tapana länsimaissa kaventaa sitten 2. maailmansodan. Ruotsi, Rasnska, Britannia, Espanja, Italia ja monet muut valtiot joissa vain enemmistön kieli on virallinen, ovat vanhoja suurvaltoja joissa vähemmistöjen oikeuksia on alettu kaventa jo 1600-1800-luvuilta lähtien, ja myöhemmin vasta 1970-luvusta asti alettu elvytää niiden asemia.

- Itä-Euroopa on sitten asia erikseen,  sieltä ei kannata mitään mallia ottaa, siellä riidat etnisten ryhmien välillä ovat kommunistisen yhtenäisdiktatuurin jälkeisenä aikana johtaneet kokonaisten valtioiden hajoamiseen, ja kostohenkeä lietsotaan entisiä miehittäjiä kohtaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> - Suomenruotsalaiset eivät ole mitään maahanmuuttajia, vaan alkuperäisväestöä siinä missä suomalaisetkin. Suomenruotsalaisilla ei ole mitään vanhaa kotimaata johon palata tai jonka kanssa olla läheisessä päivittäisessä yhteydessä kuten siirtolaisilla on. Suomenruotsalaisten ainoa kotimaa on Suomi. Suomen tasavalta perustettiin sekä suomenkielisten että  ruotsinkielisten toimesta yhdessä, kummallakin oli intressinä päästä irti Venäjän liekanarusta.


Tämä ylläoleva pätee aika paljon myös näihin Suomeen muuttaneiden pakolaisten lapsiin. Heidän kotimaansa on Suomi ja he osaavat monessa tapauksessa suomea paremmin kuin vanhempansa. Vähemmistöjen tapauksessa lienee väistämätöntä kehitystä, että vähitellen vähemmistöt sulautuvat enemmistöön. Ennen oli toisin, kun kommunikaatiovälineet olivat paljon vähäisemmät ja enemmän vietettiin aikaa paikallisyhteisöissä. 

Ainoa keino turvata pienten kielten ja kulttuurien säilyminen olisi luoda tietynlaisia territorioita, joissa tällä kyseisellä kielellä ja kulttuurilla olisi vahva asema, kuten juuri Vaasan alue, jossa voi elää ruotsiksi kehdosta hautaan. Saamen kieli selviää, jos Pohjois-Lapista saadaan vahvasti saamelainen alue. Suomenruotsalaisuus selviää nähdäkseni lähinnä Vaasan ja Ahvenanmaan alueilla. Muualla ruotsia puhuvien osuus on liian pieni, että syntyisi luontevia oman kielen ja kulttuurin yhteisöjä. Seurauksena on vähitellen se, että ympäröivä kulttuuri syrjäyttää oman kulttuurin, jos ollaan hajallaan suomenkielisen kulttuurin keskellä. 

Ainoa merkillinen poikkeus tähän ilmiöön taitaa olla mustalaiskulttuuri. Mustalaisia on pieni joukko ja he ovat hajallaan maatamme. Silti heidän oma kulttuurinsa on vahva, huolimatta suomalaisten sitä kohtaan tuntemasta vastenmielisyydestäkin monissa tapauksissa, kautta aikojen. Heiltä kannattaisi ottaa oppia vähemmistöjen kulttuurin säilyttämisessä.




> Ruotsinkielisten joukossa oli 1900-luvun alussa separatisteja jotka halusivat kokonaan oman ruotsinkielisen valtion tai autonomisen osavaltion myös manner-Suomeen, eikä vain Ahvenanmaalle, mutta koska se ei saanut kovin suurta kannatusta edes ruotsinkielisten keskuudessa, ei siitä tullut mitään.


Suomenruotsalaisten keskittäminen Ahvenanmaalle olisi voinut olla aika hyväkin temppu. Perinteinen kalastukseen ja saaristolaiselämään pohjautuva suomenruotsalaisuus voisi olla paikallaan juuri tuollaisella alueella. Omaleimaisuus pääsisi paremmin esille tällaisella omalaatuisella saarella, kuin siellä täällä ripoteltuna rannikolle suomenkielisten keskelle. Ahvenanmaalla voisi olla nykyisin vaikkapa 100 000 asukkaan vireä puhtaasti suomenruotsalainen kaupunki, jos historia olisi kulkenut toisin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ainoa keino turvata pienten kielten ja kulttuurien säilyminen olisi luoda tietynlaisia territorioita, joissa tällä kyseisellä kielellä ja kulttuurilla olisi vahva asema, kuten juuri Vaasan alue, jossa voi elää ruotsiksi kehdosta hautaan. Saamen kieli selviää, jos Pohjois-Lapista saadaan vahvasti saamelainen alue. Suomenruotsalaisuus selviää nähdäkseni lähinnä Vaasan ja Ahvenanmaan alueilla. Muualla ruotsia puhuvien osuus on liian pieni, että syntyisi luontevia oman kielen ja kulttuurin yhteisöjä. Seurauksena on vähitellen se, että ympäröivä kulttuuri syrjäyttää oman kulttuurin, jos ollaan hajallaan suomenkielisen kulttuurin keskellä.


Pääkaupunkiseudun sisällekin pienimuotoisia ruotsinkielisten territorioita on muodostunut lähinnä etelä- ja länsi-Helsinkiin, sekä Espoon joihinkin osiin ja Kauniaisiin, jossa heidän osuutensa on pysynyt vahvana, kun taas osuus on huvennut Vantaalla ja itä-Helsingissä. Minä en pidä tällaisten territorioiden syntymistä erityisen hyvänä asiana, koska se asettaa taloudellisesti eri asemassa olevia vähemmistön edustajia eriarvoiseen asemaan: Niihin joilla on rahaa ja jotka ovat oikeutetuja saamaan hyvää palvelua omalla äidinkielellään ja niihin jotka ovat oikeutettuja vain painetussa ja sähköisessä muodossa oleviin, jos niihinkään. Sen ymmärrän että jos ruotsinkielinen haluaa asua esim Kuopiossa, niin ei kannata odottaa muuta kuin ruotsinkielisiä ohjelmia telkkarissa ja  radio ja että netin kautta voi viestiä olemassaolostaan muihin ruotsinkielisiin päin.




> Ainoa merkillinen poikkeus tähän ilmiöön taitaa olla mustalaiskulttuuri. Mustalaisia on pieni joukko ja he ovat hajallaan maatamme. Silti heidän oma kulttuurinsa on vahva, huolimatta suomalaisten sitä kohtaan tuntemasta vastenmielisyydestäkin monissa tapauksissa, kautta aikojen. Heiltä kannattaisi ottaa oppia vähemmistöjen kulttuurin säilyttämisessä.


Romaneja yhdistävä tekijä ei ole nykyisin enää kieli, vaan heidän vanhat tapansa joista näkyvin on heidän pukeutumisensa, käytännössä naisväen pukeutuminen, jolla merkataan oma reviiri. Sekä heidän että joidenkin uskontojen joukossa hedelmällisessä iässä olevat naiset ikäänkuin "varataan" oman heimon miehille asettamalla vaatimuksia heidän ulkonäkönsä suhteen, jotta muihin ryhmiin kuuluvat miehet eivät tuntisi kiinnostusta heitä kohtaan, ja sillä halutaan varmistaa yhteisön jatkuvuus. Uskontoihin pohjautuvilla vähemmistöillä on lisäksi omat uskontoon kuuluvat riittinsä, rakennuksensa ja pyhät paikat, omat hautausmaansa jolla  erotutaan valtaväestöstä jne. 

Suomenruotsalaiset eivät eroa uskonnon tai tapojensa tai pukeutumisensa puolesta suomenkielisistä, vaan heitä  yhdistää vain kieli ja omalla kielellä tuotettu kulttuuri kuten teatteri, musiikki ja kirjallisuus. Suomenruotsalaiseksi tullakseen ei ole pakko syntyä sellaiseksi, vaan voi myös tulla menemällä naimisiin sellaisen kanssa, eli suomenruotsalaisuus "vuotaa" sekä sisään että ulospäin, se on paljon löyhempi ryhmä kuin mustalaisuus tai islaminuskoiset. Tietysti toiveena olisi että se ulospäin vuotaminen vähenisi, mutta keinoja sen estämiseksi ei oikein ole. 

Jos ruotsin kieli katoaa Suomesta niin katoavat samalla ruotsinkielisetkin. Sen takia ruotsinkieliset myös alueilla joissa he ovat selvässä vähemmistössä pitävät kiinni saavutetuista oikeuksistaan esim laittaa lapset ruotsinkieliseen kouluun tai päiväkotiin, ja pitävät huoli että kielen olemassaolo näkyy myös virallisissa yhteyksissä kuten katukylteissä, telkkarissa ja radiossa kuten myös julkisten liikennevälineiden matkustaja-infoissa, ikäänkuin merkatakseen reviirinsä. 

Suomenruotsalaisia voidaan ehkä yhdistää myös sillä että halutaan keskimäärin orientoitua tässä idän ja lännen välisellä kulturellisella ja poliittissella rajaseudulla enemmän pohjoismaisiin veljeskansoihin päin ja länsimielisemmin kuin suomenkieliset keskimäärin. Joillakin siintää ehkä sekin utopia, että pohjoismaat voisivat luoda yhtenäisemmän valtiollisen blokin, ja että ruotsin käyttö työkielenä pohjoismaisissa yhteyksissä palaisi siihen asemaan joka sille kuuluu, ja että Suomi nyt kun on saavuttanut rikkaiden länsinaapureiden elintasonkin,  pystyisi houkuttelemaan myös muuttajia muista pohjoismaista tänne ainakin alueille joissa pärjää ruotsiksi, niin että ruotsia puhuvien osuus kohoaisisi sille lukemalle joka alunperin ennen vuotta 1809 vallitsi. Silloin ei enää tarvitsisi pitää yllä ruotsalaisuutta täällä vippaskonstein, vaan se hoituisi itsestään.

t. Rainer

----------


## ess

Yksikielinen kilvitys busseihin ja raitiovaunuihin olisi minusta kannatettava ajatus. Tällöin määränpää voitaisiin kirjoittaa isommalla ja se näkyisi kauemmaksi. Yleensä ruotsinkielisetkin käyttävät suomenkielisiä nimityksiä paikoista, vaikka muuten puhuisivat ruotsia. Poistuisivatpa sellaiset järjettömyydet kuin "6 Arabia/Arabia" tai "14 Eira/Eira".

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Yksikielinen kilvitys busseihin ja raitiovaunuihin olisi minusta kannatettava ajatus. Tällöin määränpää voitaisiin kirjoittaa isommalla ja se näkyisi kauemmaksi. Yleensä ruotsinkielisetkin käyttävät suomenkielisiä nimityksiä paikoista, vaikka muuten puhuisivat ruotsia. Poistuisivatpa sellaiset järjettömyydet kuin "6 Arabia/Arabia" tai "14 Eira/Eira".


Siitä Arabia-Arabia ja Eira-Eira järjettömyydestä voidaan päästä eroon muutenkin, vaikka niiden pysäkkien osalta joilla on toisistaan eroava nimi kahdella kielellä näytettäisiin molemmat. Taitaa olla ihan perussnadilainen ilmiö, että kaikki nimet pitää toistaa kuin papukaija, koska ei Espoon busseissa lue esim Westend-Westend.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Poistuisivatpa sellaiset järjettömyydet kuin "6 Arabia/Arabia" tai "14 Eira/Eira".


Bussien tauluissa jos nimi1 on sama kuin nimi2, usein yhdistetään nimet yhdeksi isoksi. Raitiovaunuissa näin ei tapahdu.

Yksikieliset kyltit mahdollistaisivat mm. Pikku-Huopalahden mahduttamisen Variokilpiin.

----------


## kouvo

Eihän ruotsinkielisistä kilvistä joukkoliikenteessä ole hyötyä kenellekään. Kyse on nimenomaa (sinänsä ymmärrettävästä) tietyn piirin saavutettujen etujen puolustamisesta. PK-seudulla tuskin on paljon ruotsinkielistä porukkaa, joka ei tunne paikkojen suomenkielisiä nimiä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Bussien tauluissa jos nimi1 on sama kuin nimi2, usein yhdistetään nimet yhdeksi isoksi. Raitiovaunuissa näin ei tapahdu.
> 
> Yksikieliset kyltit mahdollistaisivat mm. Pikku-Huopalahden mahduttamisen Variokilpiin.


Miksi raitiovaunujen kilvet ovat niin vanhanaikaisia että niihin ei saa esim sellaisia vuorotellen vaihtuvia tekstejä kuten busseissa? 

t. Rainer

----------


## GT8N

> Poistuisivatpa sellaiset järjettömyydet kuin "6 Arabia/Arabia" tai "14 Eira/Eira".


Linjakilpi on tehtävä / ohjelmoitava siten, että se palvelee niinkuin sen pitää. Esim. Varioissa ei voi näyttää isoa määränpäätekstiä, koska on kaksi erillistä tekstiriviä. Saneeratuissa Nr II:ssä on puolestaan iso yhtenäinen nestekidekilpi, jota luulisi voivan käyttää niin, ettei siinä lue* ARABIA ARABIA*, vaan ARABIA tällä periaatteella. Eikä siitä ruotsinkielisen osuuden poisjättämisessä läheskään aina voitettaisi suurempaa kokoa. Loppuviimein ruotsinkielisyyden poistaminen, ja sitäkautta näivettäminen ei olisi kenenkään voitto.

----------


## SD202

> Belgiassahan on kovia kielikiistoja ranskan ja flaamin puhujien välillä, joten se on aika huono esimerkki kaksikielisyydestä.


Joo, Belgia on huono esimerkki, sillä maa on virallisesti kolmikielinen. Tosin tuota kolmatta kieltä eli saksaa puhutaan vain pienellä alueella lähinnä maan itäosassa Eupenin ja Malmedyn seudulla. Belgia on ehkä karmein esimerkki kielikiistoista: Mikä muu (Euroopan) maa on ollut monta kuukautta ilman hallitusta, kun erikieliset ihmiset eivät pääse sopuun asioista? Flaamin- ja ranskankieliset ihmiset ovat toki erilaisia mm. kielitaidoltaan ainakin omien kokemusteni mukaan: flaaminkielisellä alueella useimmat ihmiset puhuvat hyvää englantia, kun taas ranskankielisellä alueella on vaikeuksia löytää englannin kielen taitoista ihmistä. Sekä flaamin- että ranskankielisten belgialaisten täytyy koulussa opetella toistensa kieli - ranskankielisiltä vain tuppaa unohtumaan flaamin kielen taito nopeammin kuin flaaminkielisiltä unohtuu ranskan kielen taito. :Wink: 

Kaksikielisessä Brysselissä oloni on tuntunut kotoisalta, kun julkisten kulkuvälineiden määränpääkyltit näyttävät tietoa kahdella kielellä. Oheinen metrokartta havainnollistanee asiaa:
http://www.stib.be/irj/go/km/docs/ST...rono%20(s).pdf

SNCB/NMBS on omalta osaltaan yrittänyt kulkea kultaista keskitietä Belgian kielikiistojen suhteen. Junissa tulevan automaattikuulutusten ja kilvityksenkin kieli määräytyy sen mukaan, millä kielialueella ollaan. Esimerkiksi junan lähtiessä flaaminkielisestä Leuvenista määränpääkyltissä lukee "De volgende halte is Luik-Guillemins" (Luik=Liege). Kun juna sitten saapuu seuraavalle asemalle eli ranskankieliseen Liege-Guilleminsiin, määränpääkyltissä lukee "Nous arrivons a Liege-Guillemins" (eikä flaamin kielellä "We komen aan in Luik-Guillemins"). 
Kävin puolitoista vuotta sitten saksankielisessä Eupenissa ja junani saapuessa sinne määränpääkyltti ei tainnut näyttää saapumisen yhteydessä yhtään mitään.

----------


## kemkim

> Miksi raitiovaunujen kilvet ovat niin vanhanaikaisia että niihin ei saa esim sellaisia vuorotellen vaihtuvia tekstejä kuten busseissa?


Nämä vaihtuvat tekstitkin ovat hankalia. Kampin kaukoliikenneterminaalissa on niin paljon asiaa kahdella kielellä, että saman paikkakunnan toistuminen suomeksi kestää parhaimmillaan puoli minuuttia, jopa minuutinkin. Ruutu kelaa läpi kaikki reitin paikkakunnat näyttäen muutaman kerrallaan. Mitä hyötyä on sitä paitsi siitä, että Ouluun menevä bussi näkyy nimellä Uleåborg, mutta takaisin Oulusta Helsinkiin menevä bussi kilvitetään Oulussa vain suomeksi. Ruotsinkielinenhän ei osaa enää palata Oulusta Helsinkiin, kun ei bussin sekä bussiaseman kilvitys ole oikealla kielellä  :Smile:  Ja jos osaa, niin silloinhan ne kilvitykset ruotsiksi eivät ole oikeasti tarpeellisia, vaan ilmankin pärjättäisiin.

----------


## GM 5

Nojaa, kaksikielisyys on rikkaus ja sitä pitää tukea. Jos kuulutukset käyvät hermoille niin niissä pitää keskittyä olennaiseen. Vaihtoyhteydet ja muu tieto pitää olla tarpeeksi suurilla näytöillä, ei takuulla häiritse.




> Poistuisivatpa sellaiset järjettömyydet kuin "6 Arabia/Arabia" tai "14 Eira/Eira".


Tottakai syntyy aina tuollaisia vähemmän onnistuneita ratkaisuja, mutta ne voidaan ratkaista melko helposti kuten Kai(j)saniemen kohdalla tehtiin.

----------


## GT8N

> Junissa tulevan automaattikuulutusten ja kilvityksenkin kieli määräytyy sen mukaan, millä kielialueella ollaan. Esimerkiksi junan lähtiessä flaaminkielisestä Leuvenista määränpääkyltissä lukee "De volgende halte is Luik-Guillemins" (Luik=Liege). Kun juna sitten saapuu seuraavalle asemalle eli ranskankieliseen Liege-Guilleminsiin, määränpääkyltissä lukee "Nous arrivons a Liege-Guillemins" (eikä flaamin kielellä "We komen aan in Luik-Guillemins").


Myös Sveitsissä ollaan tarkkoja kielialueiden suhteen. Hyvä esimerkki on Fribourg. Suurempi osa kaupungista,  keskusta ja myöskin rautatieasema sijaitsevat ranskanikielisellä alueella, joten esim. rautatieasemalla ja junissa lukee vain Fribourg, vaikka kaupungilla on myös sakasnkielinen nimi Freiburg. Kaikki noudattavat pilkuntarkasti kielirajana kulkevaa jokea. Täten myös joen ylittävällä sillalla Genève-Zürich junan koduktööri vaihtoi kieltä asiakaspalvelussa.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Kun matkustin joulukuussa linja-autolla Vaasasta Pietarsaareen, niin Uudessakaarlepyyssä kyytiin tuli paljon maahanmuuttajataustaisen näköisiä matkustajia, jotka puhuivat ruotsia ja jotain tuntematonta kieltä. Suomalaisten lukumäärän on ennustettu alkavan vähetä ja humoristisesti on arveltu, että viimeinen suomalainen olisi Närpiössä asuva ruotsinkielinen musliminainen. Matkustuskokemukseni valossa tämä ei ehkä ole aivan pelkkää huumoria.

Kun joskus 1980-luvulla matkustin bussissa Etelä-Espoossa, kyytiin tuli joukko esikouluikäisen näköisiä lapsia, jotka puhuivat ruotsia. Heidän puhettaan ei voinut olla kuulematta ja korvaani tarttui sana "roskisbiil". Tällä sanan kirjoitustavalla yritän kuvata, miltä sana suomenkielisestä kuullosti. Olikohan kyseessä jäteauto espoonruotsiksi? (Tämä liittyy joukkoliikenneaiheeseen myös YTV:n toisen toimialan kautta. :Smile: )

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kun joskus 1980-luvulla matkustin bussissa Etelä-Espoossa, kyytiin tuli joukko esikouluikäisen näköisiä lapsia, jotka puhuivat ruotsia. Heidän puhettaan ei voinut olla kuulematta ja korvaani tarttui sana "roskisbiil". Tällä sanan kirjoitustavalla yritän kuvata, miltä sana suomenkielisestä kuullosti. Olikohan kyseessä jäteauto espoonruotsiksi?


Juuri sitä se tarkoittaa

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

> Kun joskus 1980-luvulla matkustin bussissa Etelä-Espoossa, kyytiin tuli joukko esikouluikäisen näköisiä lapsia, jotka puhuivat ruotsia. Heidän puhettaan ei voinut olla kuulematta ja korvaani tarttui sana "roskisbiil". Tällä sanan kirjoitustavalla yritän kuvata, miltä sana suomenkielisestä kuullosti. Olikohan kyseessä jäteauto espoonruotsiksi? (Tämä liittyy joukkoliikenneaiheeseen myös YTV:n toisen toimialan kautta.)


Kyllä nykyään Helsingin seudulla kuulee mielenkiintoisia versioita muistakin kielistä. Kerran ajelin bussilla, jossa viereisellä penkillä kaksi teinipoikaa keskusteli suureen ääneen venäjäksi, jossa noin joka neljäs sana oli suomea  :Laughing:

----------


## ultrix

On minullakin yksi jugoslaavituttu, jonka kuulin kerran juttelevan vanhemmilleen 80 % sanoista serbokroatiaksi, 20 % sanoista suomeksi. Sinänsä vähän sääli, mutta hyvä että puhui edes suurimmaksi osaksi äidinkieltään.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Poistuisivatpa sellaiset järjettömyydet kuin "6 Arabia/Arabia" tai "14 Eira/Eira".


Mutta jos vaikka Arabia lukee vain kerran, mistä tietää, onko se kirjoitettu suomeksi vai ruotsiksi. Aiheesta tuli taannoin kuunneltua tiukkasanaista väittelyä raitiovaunupysäkillä, kun pysäkkikatoksen linjakilvissä kutosen kohdalla on vanha kilpi jossa lukee "Arabia Arabia" ja kasin kohdalla uusi kilpi jossa on vain kertaalleen "Arabia". Että kumpaa kieliryhmää kasi-kilvessä sorrettiin  :Eek: .

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mutta jos vaikka Arabia lukee vain kerran, mistä tietää, onko se kirjoitettu suomeksi vai ruotsiksi. Aiheesta tuli taannoin kuunneltua tiukkasanaista väittelyä raitiovaunupysäkillä, kun pysäkkikatoksen linjakilvissä kutosen kohdalla on vanha kilpi jossa lukee "Arabia Arabia" ja kasin kohdalla uusi kilpi jossa on vain kertaalleen "Arabia". Että kumpaa kieliryhmää kasi-kilvessä sorrettiin .


Minulle kelpaisi kyllä järjestely, jossa nimen ollessa sama suomeksi ja ruotsiksi (sekä kirjoitus- että ääntöasultaan), riittäisi että se esitetään ruotsinkielisenä.  :Wink: 

Tai jopa Brysselin tyyliin joka toisessa kyltissä suomen- ja joka toisessa ruotsinkielisenä...

----------


## antaeus

> Ehdotan, että toimitaan samalla tavalla kuin valtaosassa muitakin maita, eli kuulutukset ja kyltit vain maan valtakielellä. Ylimääräiset kielet vain sekoittavat. Onko järkeä häiritä 95 % matkustamista vain 5 % tarvitsemalla kielellä, kun vieläpä nämä 5 % osaavat suomeakin niin hyvin, että todellisuudessa tarvetta ruotsin kielelle ei ole. Sillä, kun suomenruotsalaiset vaativat härkäpäisesti kaiken tarpeellisen ja tarpeettoman "och samma på svenska" -kääntämistä, niin he aiheuttavat todellisuudessa haittaa ja häiriötä kaikille. Jos he itsekin ymmärtävät suomea, niin ketä varten niitä ruotsinkielisiä kylttejä ja kuulutuksia tehdään, historialliseksi reliikiksikö? Virossakin on ymmärretty, että virolaiset puhuvat viroa. Venäjäksi näkee hyvin harvoin mitään, vaikka kolmasosa virolaisista puhuu äidinkielenään venäjää. Samoin Ruotsissa on vaikea löytää mitään suomeksi, vaikka siellä on suomenkielisiä satojmenlahtea tuhansia. Siellä on vuosikymmenien ajan kielletty jopa suomen puhuminen koulujen välitunneilla. Ja Ruotsihan on se onnela, josta mallit tänne Suomeenkin haetaan, joten miksi ei tätä?


Tässä muutama reflektion tältä puolelta Suomenlahtea:
Suomi on historiallista syistä kaksikielinen, Suomi kuului osana Ruotsin valtakuntaa germaaniseen kieliperheeseen yli 600 vuotta ja lähes kaikki päättäjät olivat ruotsinkielisiä siihen aikaan. Eikös jopa 'Maamme laulu' kirjoitettu ensin ruotsiksi?

Suomenkieli ei ole koskaan ollut virallinen kieli itse riikinruotsin alueella, ainoastaa Valtakunnan itäpuolella (nykyinen Suomi).
Ruotsin vähemmistölaki joka turvaa eri kielien ( suomi, meänkieli, saamenkieli, jiddisch ja romani + elekieli) käyttöoikeuden tietyillä alueilla, esim suomenkieli muutamassa Pohjoisuotsin kunnassa (Kiruna, Pajala jne) mutta muualla ei voi vaatia suomenkielen käytön oikeutta viranomaisten yhteyksissä, esim oikeuslaitos, veroviranomaiset).
Nykyinen hallitus on toki lisännyt suomenkielisten käyttöaluetta myös Mälardalenin alueelle, mutta en tiedä milloin tämä tulee olemaa todellisuutta.

Joten maiden kielipolitiikkaa on mahdotonta verrata sellaisenaan koska lähtökohdat ovat niin erilaiset.

----------


## Albert

> Tässä muutama reflektion tältä puolelta Suomenlahtea:
> Suomi on historiallista syistä kaksikielinen, Suomi kuului osana Ruotsin valtakuntaa germaaniseen kieliperheeseen yli 600 vuotta ja lähes kaikki päättäjät olivat ruotsinkielisiä siihen aikaan. Eikös jopa 'Maamme laulu' kirjoitettu ensin ruotsiksi?
> Suomenkieli ei ole koskaan ollut virallinen kieli itse riikinruotsin alueella, ainoastaan Valtakunnan itäpuolella (nykyinen Suomi).


Niin totta kai Valtakunnan itäosassa päättäjät ja vallasväki käyttivät "isännän" kieltä.
Mutta on aika rohkeaa sanoa, että Suomi kuului germaaniseen kieliperheeseen.
Kyllähän kansamme valtaosa puhui kuitenkin suomea. Ja ikeen alta päästyään tuli kielestämme vähitellen sitten hallintokielikin.
Jos nyt jotain pysäkkikuulutuksistakin, niin tuollainen asia pitäisi toki irrottaa kielipolitiikasta ja tarjota _palvelua_ tarpeiden mukaan.

----------


## ess

> Joten maiden kielipolitiikkaa on mahdotonta verrata sellaisenaan koska lähtökohdat ovat niin erilaiset.


Juu. Ruotsalaiset olivat sortajia ja suomalaiset sorrettuja. Edelleenkin ruotsalaisista paistaa suurvaltamentaliteetti läpi.

----------


## Wänskä

Aiemmin tässä ketjussa joku kysyi, että eikös Ruotsista tulisi ottaa mallia, kun siellä on osattu keskittyä yhteen kieleen. Sanoisin, että Suomi on harvinaisen hyvä esimerkki (tällä hetkellä) suomenruotsalaisten aseman suhteen. Omankieliset koulut, tienviitat, sanomalehdet, radiokanavat ja joka korkeakoulut sopisivat esimerkiksi monelle seudulle, missä on jokin historiallinen vähemmistökieli. 

Toki suomenruotsalaisten historia poikkeaa valtaosasta eri kielivähemmistöjen taustasta. Ruotsin kieli on Suomessa ikään kuin "taantunut" jyräävästä hallinnon kielestä hyvinvoivaksi vähemmistöksi. Vaikkapa karjalan kielen asema Karjalassa, samoin suomen kielen asema Pohjois-Ruotsissa on ollut vahvasti alisteinen valtion valtakielelle heti koulujärjestelmästä ja kaupungistumisesta lähtien. Mielestäni se ei silti tarkoita, etteikö suomenruotsin asemasta voitaisi ottaa mallia muualla. Karjalankieliset päiväkodit, peruskoulut, lukiot ja yliopisto olisivat pelastus vanhalle kulttuurille. Venäjän kieli opittaisiin samalla niin kuin suurin osa suomenruotsalaisista oppii suomen kielen, niin ettei sitä usein edes korva erota opituksi.

----------


## antaeus

> Juu. Ruotsalaiset olivat sortajia ja suomalaiset sorrettuja. Edelleenkin ruotsalaisista paistaa suurvaltamentaliteetti läpi.


Eikös tuo asenne kerro enemmän itsesäälistä kuin todellista mielipiteestä?

Mielestäni suomalaisten pitäisi olla ylpeitä kaksikielisestä maastaan!

Kysy joltain sveitsiläiseltä jos he haluaisivat luopua neljästä virallisesta kielestään.

----------


## Compact

> Kysy joltain sveitsiläiseltä jos he haluaisivat luopua neljästä virallisesta kielestään.


Eivätkä juuri osaa toistensa kieltä, eivätkä sen puoleen paljoa matkustele "vieraskielisten" kantoneissa kuin mitä on pakko.

Sveitsin valaliittoa varmasti kannatetaan sataprosenttisesti joka kolkassa, eivätkä he siksi "rettelöi" kielikysymyksissä keskenään. Eivätkä vaadi oman kotikielensä osaamista toiskielisissä kantoneissa. Se takaa yksikielisyyden "sisävaltioissa" eli kantoneissa ja rauhanomaisen rinnakkaiselon koko valtion alueella. Kaikkein kurinalaisinta on elämä ranskankielisissä kantoneissa.

----------


## antaeus

> Eivätkä juuri osaa toistensa kieltä, eivätkä sen puoleen paljoa matkustele "vieraskielisten" kantoneissa kuin mitä on pakko.
> 
> Sveitsin valaliittoa varmasti kannatetaan sataprosenttisesti joka kolkassa, eivätkä he siksi "rettelöi" kielikysymyksissä keskenään. Eivätkä vaadi oman kotikielensä osaamista toiskielisissä kantoneissa. Se takaa yksikielisyyden "sisävaltioissa" eli kantoneissa ja rauhanomaisen rinnakkaiselon koko valtion alueella. Kaikkein kurinalaisinta on elämä ranskankielisissä kantoneissa.


Ne jotka asuvat saksankielisissä kantoneissa ovat 'pakotettuja' lukemaan ranskaa, ensinmäisenä vieraana kielenä Hochdeutsch:in jälkeen. Italian opiskelu on vapaaehtoista mutta useat lukevat sitä kuitenkin lukiossa.
Myös Welschschweiz:ssa jota myös kutsutaan Suisse Romande:iksi, on pakko opiskella saksaa. Myös Tessinin kantoonissa jossa puhutaan italiaa on pakko opiskella saksaa.
Joten ei sielläkään niin helpolla päästä!

Ja sitäpaitsi: huomaa että saksankieliset aloittavat ranskanlukemisen ennen kuin aloitetaan englanninkieli koulussa!

----------


## SD202

> Kaikkein kurinalaisinta on elämä ranskankielisissä kantoneissa.


Mitenköhän juuri ranskankieliset ovat taas niitä, jotka pitävät kynsin ja hampain kiinni omasta kielestään?  :Wink:  Tosin ranskankielisillä on ainakin tietynlaista ylpeyttä omaa kieltään kohtaan Sveitsissä, Belgiassa, Kanadassa, ...

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Mitenköhän juuri ranskankieliset ovat taas niitä, jotka pitävät kynsin ja hampain kiinni omasta kielestään?  Tosin ranskankielisillä on ainakin tietynlaista ylpeyttä omaa kieltään kohtaan Sveitsissä, Belgiassa, Kanadassa, ...


Pitääköhän paikkansa sellainen kuulopuhe, että ranskalaiset olisivat jossain historiansa vaiheessa vaihtaneet alkuperäisen keltinsukuisen kielensä latinan kielen murteeseen, jota sitten jossain myöhemmässä vaiheessa olisi alettu kutsua ranskan kieleksi?

----------


## ultrix

> Pitääköhän paikkansa sellainen kuulopuhe, että ranskalaiset olisivat jossain historiansa vaiheessa vaihtaneet alkuperäisen keltinsukuisen kielensä latinan kielen murteeseen, jota sitten jossain myöhemmässä vaiheessa olisi alettu kutsua ranskan kieleksi?


Samoin kuin varhaiskeskiajan frankit ja normannit sen aikaiseen Gallian vulgaarilatinaan.

----------


## Kasskaspu

Hei!

_(Mun suomen kielen taito ei ole hyvä, joten pyydän anteeksi, jos on virheitä.)_  :Redface: 

Olen kotoisin Virosta ja meidän joukkoliikennefoorumeilla meillä on pieni kysymys - mitä tapahtuu, kun linjakilpi on epäkunnossa? Virossa on muovinen merkki tästä, mutta kukaan meistä on nähnyt näitä merkkejä Suomessa. Olen hyvin kiinnostunut tästä asiasta, niin olisin kiitollinen, jos joku vastasi.
_(Tiedän, että tämä aihe ei ole erityisesti tästä, mutta en ole löytänyt parempaa aihetta enkä halua aloittaa uutta.)_ :Redface:

----------


## Tomi

Kai sitä joku muovinen, pahvinen tai paperinen korvike yritetään tuulilasille laittaa, onko Virossa sitten jokin virallisempi tapa?

----------


## 339-DF

Tere Kasskaspu! Hyvinhän se suomi näyttää sujuvan. Tarkoittaako "kasskaspu" jotakin?

Jos raitiovaunussa kilvet ovat pimeinä, niin vaunu ei lähde linjalle ollenkaan, vaan tilalle etsitään sellainen, jossa kilvet toimivat.

Vikoja niissä kuitenkin esiintyy ihan linja-ajossakin, esim. linjalla 3B tai 3T oleva vaunu saattaa kilven mukaan olla vain 3 (sama koskee 7A/7B:tä), joskus määränpääteksti puuttuu mutta numero sentään on, joskus halliin menevä vaunu on muka linjalla -1.

Bussipuolella taitaa olla vähän rennompi ote, itse matkustin viime kuussa linjan 14B bussilla, jonka merkinanto (stop-nappulat) eivät toimineet, kuljettaja ilmoitti siitä kyytiin tuleville matkustajille ja käski huikata pysähtymistoiveet suoraan hänelle. 14B:n kuormilla se toimi niinkin, mutta ratikka menisi tuossa vaiheessa kyllä vaihtoon.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pitääköhän paikkansa sellainen kuulopuhe, että ranskalaiset olisivat jossain historiansa vaiheessa vaihtaneet alkuperäisen keltinsukuisen kielensä latinan kielen murteeseen, jota sitten jossain myöhemmässä vaiheessa olisi alettu kutsua ranskan kieleksi?





> Samoin kuin varhaiskeskiajan frankit ja normannit sen aikaiseen Gallian vulgaarilatinaan.


Tämä menee vähän ohi joukkoliikenneaiheista, mutta mielenkiintoinen aihe sinänsä.

Kun Caesar valloitti Gallian, paikallinen väestö puhui kelttiläistä kieltä. Rooman armeija puhui puolestaan vulgaarilatinaa, joka ei ollut sama asia kuin klassillinen latina (jota meilläkin Suomessa koulussa opetetaan) vaan näillä kielimuodoilla oli aiemmin historiassa yhteinen kantamuoto. Vulgaarilatina oli siis tavallisen kansan puhekieltä. Koska vulgaarilatina oli hallitsijoiden (ja hallinnon) kieli, se vähitellen voitti sijaa alkuperäiseltä kelttiläiskieleltä.

Keltti ei kuitenkaan hävinnyt kokonaan vaan se säilyi perifeerisissä osissa Ranskaa eli käytännössä Bretagnessa samoin kuin läheistä sukua olevina muotoina Irlannissa, Walesissä ja Skotlannissa. Läntisimmissä osissa Bretagnea puhutaan vielä tänäkin päivänä kelttiläistä kieltä bretonia.

Kelttiläisestä kielestä jäi Galliassa puhuttuun vulgaarilatinaan joitakin piirteitä. Tätä kutsutaan ranskan kielen kelttiläiseksi substraatiksi eli syrjäytyneen kielen vaikutukseksi uuteen valtakieleen.

No, sitten saapuivat valloittajina frankit, jotka puhuivat germaanista kieltä. Rooman valtakunnan peruja Galliassa oli kuitenkin jo vahva latinalainen kulttuuri ja hallintoperinne. Frankit sopeutuivat tähän ja omaksuivat puolestaan vulgaarilatinan. Heidän mukanaan tuli vahvaa germaanista vaikutusta, joka näkyy ranskan kielen germaanisena superstraattina eli erikielisen valloittajan vaikutuksena alueen kieleen.

Noina sekavina vuosisatoina ei luonnollisestikaan ollut joukkotiedotusvälineitä tai reaaliaikaista kommunikaatiota. Siksi ei voida puhua yhdestä monoliittisestä vulgaarilatinasta vaan alueellisia murre-eroja oli runsaasti. Vuosisatojen aikana kehittyi kaksi pääsuuntausta: langue d'oc etelässä ja langue d'oïl pohjoisessa, jotka molemmat käsittivät paljon pienempiä murrealueita.

Ihmiset eivät kuitenkaan välttämättä selkeästi tiedostaneet puhuvansa latinasta eroavaa kielimuotoa: kehitys oli niin vähittäistä. Ranskan kielen olemassaolo erillisenä kielimuotona lasketaan alkavaksi vuodesta 842, jolloin kirjoitettiin nk. Strasbourgin vala (Serments de Strasbourg), jossa tämä kielimuoto esiintyi ensimmäisen kerran kirjoitettuna. Silti piti odottaa aina vuoteen 1539, jolloin annettiin nk. Villers-Cotterêts'n asetus (Ordonnance de Villers-Cotterêts), jonka mukaan ranskan kieli oli pakollinen virallisissa dokumenteissa mm. hallinnossa ja oikeudenkäytössä.

Ranskan kieli oli periaatteessa vieläkin fragmentoitunut, mutta keskitetyn valtionhallinnon ja kuninkaan aiheuttaman prestiisin vuoksi Île-de-Francen alueen murre (joka kuului langue d'oïl -murreperheeseen) päätyi Ranskan kirjakielen kantamuodoksi, jota hallinto levitti kaikkialle Ranskaan. Kirjakielen rinnalla säilyi paikallisia murteita vielä pitkään, paikoitellen jopa nykypäivään asti. Langue d'oc -alueella murteista kehittyi oksitaanin kieli (l'occitan) jota vieläkin puhutaan jonkin verran.

1600-luvulta alkaen Ranskan kieltä on normitettu ja kodifioitu, ja edelleen nykyäänkin Ranskan Akatemia vaalii kielen (kuviteltua) puhtautta. Siksi voisi kuvitella että ranskan kieli on yhtä kuin suhteellisen stabiili, yhdenmukainen ja monoliittinen ranskan kirjakieli (esim. 1600-luvun eli siis Ludvig XIV:n, Molièren ja kumppaneiden ranska on nykyihmiselle käytännössä täysin ymmärrettävää, mitä ei välttämättä voi sanoa samassa mitassa Shakespearen ajan englannista). Tämä on kuitenkin fiktiota. Ranskassa puhuttu kieli on todellisuudessa melkoinen alueellinen tilkkutäkki erilaisia vaikutteita jopa parintuhannen vuoden takaa. Jos vertaa nykypäivänäkin miten puhuvat Lillestä, Rennesistä tai Nizzasta kotoisin olevat ihmiset, eron kuulee välittömästi, vaikka kaikki periaatteessa puhuvat samaa ranskaa. Ääntämyseroja on, samoin jonkin verran sanaston eroja.

Näin siis lyhyesti ja kaavamaisesti esitettynä eli ei siis mikään lopullinen totuus vaan pelkkä pintaraapaisu aiheeseen. Lisätietoa ranskan kielen kehityksestä esim. wikipediasta:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_french

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Virossa on muovinen merkki tästä...


Tarkoitatko ehkä sellaista muovista kilpeä, joka näkyy mm. tässä kuvassa tuulilasin takana (tässä autossa oikea linjakilpikin näyttää kyllä toimivan).

----------


## Kasskaspu

> Tarkoitatko ehkä sellaista muovista kilpeä, joka näkyy mm. tässä kuvassa tuulilasin takana (tässä autossa oikea linjakilpikin näyttää kyllä toimivan).


Tallinnassa, nämä elektroniikkajärjestelmät myös ilmoittaa pysäkit. 	
Ennen Euroopan parlamentin vaaleja, nämä järjestelmät myös ilmoitti, että joukkoliikenne on maksutonta 7. kesäkuuta. Sen jälkeen asiantuntijat halusivat poistaa tämän viestin, mutta vahingossa poistanut kaiken järjestelmän, myös pysäkit ja reitit. Joten kuljettajien oli käytettävä muoviset linjakilpit, mutta ei ollut tarpeeksi, joten jotkut kuljettajat kirjoitti reitin numero paperille ja laita se tuulilasiin. Onko tämä tapahtui Helsingissä liian?



> Tarkoittaako "kasskaspu" jotakin?


"Kass" tarkoittaa "kissa" viron kielessä, ja Kaspu on mun lempinimi (oikea nimeni on Kaspar)  :Smile: .



> Vikoja niissä kuitenkin esiintyy ihan linja-ajossakin, esim. linjalla 3B tai 3T oleva vaunu saattaa kilven mukaan olla vain 3 (sama koskee 7A/7B:tä), joskus määränpääteksti puuttuu mutta numero sentään on, joskus halliin menevä vaunu on muka linjalla -1.


En ymmärtänyt hyvin. Jos linjakilpi osoittaa 3 sijasta 3T tai 3B, raitiovaunu mennäko sen reitille vai ei?

Ja en ole ymmärtänyt hyvin - eivät busseja mennä niiden reittiä, jos niiden linjakilpi on epäkunnossa, ja mikä on käyttää sitä?

Onko Helsinkissä koskaan ollut muoviseitä tai pahviseitä linjakilpejä? Onko kellään kuvia niistä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> ...joten jotkut kuljettajat kirjoitti reitin numero paperille ja laita se tuulilasiin. Onko tämä tapahtui Helsingissä liian?


Helsingissä linjakilpiä (busseissa) ei ohjaa sama järjestelmä, joka hoitaa pysäkki-informaation. Bussien edessä, sivulla ja takana olevat kilvet huolehtii kuljettaja. Mikäli kilvitys joskus ei toimi yhtäkkisessä tilanteessa halutulla tavalla, voi kuljettaja laittaa tuulilasiin erillisen paperin, mutta tällainen ei ole mitenkään jokapäiväistä (ainakaan kovin jatkuvana ilmiönä).

Nähdäkseni raitiolinjojen 3B ja 3T vaunuissa kirjain saattaa puuttua lähinnä hallireiteillä (vaunun tullessa hallista linjalle esim.). Raitioliikenteessä vaunujen kilvityksen hoitaa ensi sijassa Helmi eli järjestelmä, joka huolehtii myös pysäkki-informaatiosta ja liikennevalojen tilaamisesta yms.

----------


## Kasskaspu

Kiitos näistä vastauksista! Aiheena on paljon selkeämpi minulle nyt.
Mutta silti, digitaalisiin järjestelmiin ei ole noin ikuisesti ... Mikä oli käytetty ennen heitä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mutta silti, digitaalisiin järjestelmiin ei ole noin ikuisesti ... Mikä oli käytetty ennen heitä?


Ennen sähköisiä kilpiä käytettiin nauhakilpiä (rullakilviksikin niitä kutsutaan). Ja nauhakilpiähän on edelleen käytössä aika laillakin vähän vanhemmassa kalustossa.

HKL:n (ja sen seuraajan) bussien kilpihistoriassa voidaan havaita ainakin kolme päävaihetta: 1) peltikilvet  2) nauha- eli rullakilvet  3) sähköiset (eli "digitaaliset") kilvet.

Sinisten bussien osalta peltikilvistä siirryttiin nauhakilpiin vuoden 1969 hankintaerän myötä. Nauhakilvistä siirryttiin sähköisiin kilpiin käytännössä 1990-luvun lopulla. Nauhakilpiä oli ollut jonkun verran käytössä 1950-luvullakin, mutta ne eivät busseissa kestäneet. Vuoden 1968 bussit olivat siis peltikilvillä ja sellaisina ne liikkuivat poistamiseensa eli vuoteen 1978 saakka.

Helsingissä bussiliikennettä ovat harjoittaneet muutkin liikennöitsijät kuin HKL. Niiden kalusto on ollut aikanaan hyvinkin paljon liikennelaitoksen kalustosta poikkeavaa, ei ainoastaan kilpiensä puolesta. Ennen 1970-80-lukuja muiden yhtiöiden autot eivät olleet useinkaan edes "oikeita kaupunkiautoja".

----------


## GT8N

> Mikä oli käytetty ennen heitä?


Tässä tietoa pääkaupunkiseudulla käytettävistä linjakilvistä.

----------


## Hartsa

> Selkeyden ja valtaväestön edun tulisi kuitenkin olla ensi sijaisena. Joukkoliikennehän on tarkoitettu joukoille ja joukkoja siellä on tavoitteena palvella parhaiten, marginaaliryhmiä mahdollisuuksien mukaan. Suomea osaamattomat ruotsinkieliset ovat melko marginaaliryhmää, tahdottiin näin tai ei.


Eivätkö suomenruotsalaiset keskimäärin ole varakkaampia joten voisi kuvitella että autottomia ruotsinkielisiä on vähemmän kuin suomenkielisiä.

----------


## ultrix

> Eivätkö suomenruotsalaiset keskimäärin ole varakkaampia joten voisi kuvitella että autottomia ruotsinkielisiä on vähemmän kuin suomenkielisiä.


Varallisuus ei välttämättä korreloi autollisuuden saati joukkoliikenteen käytön mukaan; esimerkiksi ullanlinnalainen ruotsinkielinen seurapiirirouva käyttää huomattavasti todennäköisemmin joukkoliikennettä (kolmosen ratikkaa) kuin suomenkielinen karvaperseduunari Kontulasta, joka käy Herttoniemessä pienteollisuuslaitoksessa töissä. Karvaperseduunarillakin olisi mahdollisuus käyttää metroa.

Kielikysymys on ensisijaisesti oikeuskysymys, ei pragmaattinen "mitä kannattaa näyttää". Jos kieliä ei olisi laissa määrätty virallisiksi, liikenteen tilaajalla tai harjoittajalla olisi vapaat kädet määrätä kilvityksessä käytetystä kielestä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eivätkö suomenruotsalaiset keskimäärin ole varakkaampia joten voisi kuvitella että autottomia ruotsinkielisiä on vähemmän kuin suomenkielisiä.


Nykyään se että omistaa auton ei ole mikään varallisuuden mitta. Käytetty auto on niin halpa että kellä tahansa jolla on vähänkin tuloja, on varaa ostaa sellainen. 

Ruotsinkielinen väestö on epätasaisesti jakautunut maassamme, ja ne jotka eivät asu pk-seudulla, asuvat suurimmalti osin seuduilla joissa ei ole raideliikennettä, eli lounais-Suomen saaristossa, etelä-Pohjanmaalla, ja Uudenmaan rannikkoseudulla. Siksi ehkä joukkoliikenteellä, tai ainakaan raideliikenteellä liikkuminen ei ole niin "veressä" heillä. Ainoa yhtenäinen ruotsinkielisten perinteisesti asuttama seutu jota raideliikenne jotenkin kattaa on länsi-Uusimaa. Nykyisin valitettavasti rantaradan ja jopa Hangon radan junien henkilökunan ruotsin taito on pahasti rapistunut.

t. Rainer

----------

